# هذه هي مكانة المرأة في المسيحية والإسلام



## ميرنا (7 ديسمبر 2005)

تعقيباً على تعليق فضيلة الشيخ الموقر : موسى بن سليمان

أولاً مكانة المرأة في المسيحية 

يقول فضيلته أن حجاب المرأة  ليس في الإسلام فقط.

ويعني بذلك أنه في المسيحية أيضاً ، وتوكيداً لهذا فهو يستشهد بهذه النصوص الكتابية:

( وأما كل امرأة تصلّي او تتنبأ وراسها غير مغطى فتشين راسها لانها والمحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه. اذ المرأة ان كانت لا تتغطى فليقص شعرها. وان كان قبيحا بالمرأة ان تقص او تحلق فلتتغط) [ 1 كورنثوس 11 : 5 ، 6 ].

( احكموا في انفسكم . هل يليق بالمرأة ان تصلّي الى الله وهي غير مغطاة)؟ [ 1 كو 11 : 13 ].

(النّساء يزيِن ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة لا بضفائر أو ذهب أو لآلئ أو ملابس كثيرة الثّمن) [ 1 تيموثاوس 2 : 9 ].

ثم أضاف شاهد كتابي من سفر النشيد الرمزي ، معتقداً بأنه متعلقاً ب ( نقاب) المرأة :

(ها انت جميلة يا حبيبتي ها انت جميلة عيناك حمامتان من تحت نقابك..  خدك كفلقة رمانة تحت نقابك.

[ نشيد 4 : 1 ، 3 ]

وهو يستحق خالص الشكر من جانبنا لاعترافه بأن المسيحية تنادي باحتشام المرأة ، ونقول احتشام ، وليس التزام بزي معين يغطي شعارات دينية أو سياسية ، مثل ( الحجاب ) و ( النقاب ) وبقية مظاهر الإسلام السياسي ،لأن الغاية هي الاحتشام وليس الشعارات ، والنص واضح ( لباس الحشمة..)

أما عن غطاء الشعر ، فيتم بالإيشارب ، أو بقص الشعر، وإن كان قصه غير مستحب فيكون الحل تغطيته ، والغاية هي الوقوف في حضرة الله ( الصلاة) بخشوع وتجرد ، لأن زينة المرأة هي شعرها .

وجل نساء العالم القديم ( قبل ظهور الإسلام بآلاف السنين ) كن يرتدين الزي المحتشم ، لا فرق في ذلك بين امرأة مؤمنة وأخرى تتعبد للأوثان، لأن ستر جسد المرأة أمر يتماشى مع الفطرة ، ويتوافق مع خجل المرأة وحياؤها ، ونحن ننادي في كنائسنا بضرورة الاحتشام ليس للمرأة فقط ، بل وللرجل أيضاً ، لكننا نهتم بشكل أكبر باحتشام القلب ، ونقاوة الفكر، لأنه إذا كان داخل الإنسان طاهراً ، فخارجه سيكون كذلك .

ولا خلاف  البتة بيننا وبين أخوتنا المسلمين حول الاحتشام ، فهذه وصايا إنجيلية مدونة في العهد الجديد قبل ظهور الإسلام بست قرون ، كما مدونة في العهد القديم قبل ظهور الإسلام بآلاف السنين .

لكننا نعاتب على فضيلته بلمزه حينما كتب قائلاً :

المرأة ليست مجد الله !!

وعلامات التعجب التي وضعها من عنده، هي أيضاً من عندنا ، ولو كان فضيلته أورد النص كاملاً لعرف ذلك ، فهو قام ببتر هذا النص : ( الرّجل لا ينبغي أن يُغطّي رأسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده. وأمّا المرأة فهي مجد الرّجل. لأنّ الرّجل لم يُخلق من أجل المرأة بل المرأة من أجل الرّجل) (1كورنث 11: 7)

وتغافل عن استكمال بقية النص وهو الذي يؤكد المساواة التامة بينهما أمام الله :

( غير إن الرجل ليس من دون المرأة ولا المرأة من دون الرجل في الرب ) [ 1 كو 11 : 11 ].

كما يؤكد مساواتهما أمام المجتمع : ( لانه كما ان المرأة هي من الرجل هكذا الرجل ايضا هو بالمرأة )

ثم يرجع أمرهما إلى الله وحده سبحانه وتعالى  ولكن جميع الاشياء هي من الله )[ 1 كو 11 : 13 ].

مما يتعارض مع القول بأن المرأة ليست مجد الله بالمعنى الذي أراده فضيلته .

أما المقصود بعبارة ( لكونه صورة الله ومجده ) هو لتكليفه بمهام الرعاية والعناية والحماية والقيادة ، وهي كلها من صورة الله ومجده ، حيث أنه هو الراعي والحامي والقائد والمدبر ، وقد شاء أن يكلف الرجل بالقيام بها بصورة بسيطة محدودة تتناسب مع قدراته كإنسان ، سواء كان رب أسرة ، أو قائد جيش .. الخ 

فضلاً على اختياره لمهمة إبلاغ الرسالة الإلهية للناس ( النبوة ) لكن كل هذه الامتيازات ، أو بمعنى أدق ( التكليفات) لا تعطيه الحق ليرتفع عن المرأة ، لأنها على قدم المساواة معه أمام الله ( 1 كو 11 : 11 – 13 ).

أما عن قول فضيلته بأن :

المرأة هي الشّرّ !!! 

ثم استشهاده بهذا النص الكتابي :

(زكر 5: 8) وكانت امرأة جالسة في وسط الإيفة. فقال الملاك: هذه هي الشّرّ.

فأقول لفضيلته ، ولبقية اخوتي المسلمين الأحباء ، ليتكم تدرسون الكتاب المقدس قبل الاستشهاد بأي من نص من نصوصه ،حتى لا تقعون في مثل هذه الأخطاء الفادحة ، فالمرأة المذكورة هنا لا تعني بأي حال من الأحوال جنس المرأة ، ولا حتى مجرد امرأة واحدة ، لأن هذا السفر يحوي تنبؤات مستقبلية يطرحها بأسلوب رمزي ، لأنه لا يعقل جلوس امرأة داخل " الإيفة " والإيفة لمن لا يعلم هي عبارة عن وعاء اسطواني صغير  يستخدم " مكيال وزن " عند اليهود ويعادل حالياً حوالي 14 أقة أو كيلة وسدس (أنظر خر 36:16) ومن غير المعقول أن تدخل فيه امراة ، ولا حتى مجرد جرو صغير ، إنما هو رمز إلى انطلاق الشر ، كقول السيد المسيح لليهود المقاومين لدعوته ( فاملأوا أنتم مِكيال آبائكم) [ الإنجيل مت 23 : 32 ]. وأما المرأة هنا، فهي ترمز إلى جماعة أو نظام  ديني مقاوم لله ( أنظر سفر الرؤيا 2: 20 & 12 : 4 – 17 & 17 :4 -7 ، 9 ، 18)

وحاشا للمسيحية التي أكرمت المرأة وصانت حقوقها ، أن تعود وتنعتها  بالشيطان، فالزوجة المسيحية مثلاً تتمتع بحقوق زوجية تمنحها الشعور بالامان والاستقرار غير موجودة في أي دين آخر :

(وجاء اليه " للمسيح " الفريسيون ليجربوه قائلين له هل يحل للرجل ان يطلّق

امرأته لكل سبب؟ فاجاب وقال لهم أما قرأتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وانثى؟

وقال . من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا. إذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد . فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان.فقالوا له فلماذا اوصى موسى ان يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلّق؟

قال لهم ان موسى من اجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم ان تطلّقوا نساءكم ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا.

واقول لكم ان من طلّق امرأته الا بسبب الزنى وتزوج باخرى يزني) [ الإنجيل مت 19 : 3 – 9 ].

والكتاب المقدس يطالب الرجل بمحبة زوجته والتضحية من أجلها :

( أيها الرجال احبوا نساءكم كما احب المسيح ايضا الكنيسة واسلم نفسه لاجلها. لكي يقدسها مطهرا اياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة. لكي يحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة لا دنس فيها ولا غضن او شيء من مثل ذلك بل تكون مقدسة وبلا عيب. كذلك يجب على الرجال ان يحبوا نساءهم كاجسادهم. من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه. فانه لم يبغض احد جسده قط بل يقوته ويربيه كما الرب ايضا للكنيسة.لاننا اعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه. من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا. هذا السر عظيم ولكنني انا اقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة. واما انتم الافراد فليحب كل واحد امرأته هكذا كنفسه) [ أفسس 5 : 25 – 32 ].

فالمرأة في المسيحية هي إنسان له كامل الحقوق ، وليس مجرد متاع للرجل ، يطلقها أينما شاء ، أو يتزوج عليها كيفما شاء ، لذلك فالمرأة المسلمة تحسد اختها المسيحية على كل هذه الحقوق التي تتمتع بها .


----------



## ميرنا (7 ديسمبر 2005)

ثانياً : مكانة المرأة في الإسلام



أما عن مكانة المرأة في الإسلام، فالأمر شديد الاختلاف ، وأنا هنا سوف أتحدث من مصادر الإسلام نفسه :

(الرجال قوامون عن النساء بما فضل الله بعضهم على  بعض )  [ سورة النساء 34 ].

أي إنها غير متساوية معه في الحقوق ، ولذلك فنصيبها  من الميراث هو نصف نصيبه ،كقول القرآن :

( للذكر مثل حظ الأنثى ين ) [ سورة النساء 11 ]  ويقول الإمام الرازي في تفسيره لهذه الآية :

( إن الرجل أكمل حالاً من المرأة في الخليقة وفي العقل وفي المناصب الدينية ، مثل صلاحية القضاء والإمامة ، وأيضاً شهادة المرأة نصف شهادة الرجل، ومن كان كذلك وجب أن يكون الأنعام عليه أزيد وأيضاً فأن المرأة قليلة العقل كثيرة الشهوة ، فإذا انضاف إليها المال الكثير عظم الفساد)!

[التفسير الكبير للإمام الرازي ، تفسير العدد 11 من سورة النساء ]. 

وعلى هذا الأساس فالإسلام يجعل من الرجل متفوقاً على المرأة بدرجة : 

( وللرجال عليهن درجة )[ سورة البقرة 228 ]. 

ولهذا ، فالإسلام يجعل شهادة امرأتين أمام القضاء ، تساوي شهادة رجل واحد! حتى لو كانتا المرأتان وزيرتان في الحكومة ، والرجل بواب عمارة !

ومثل سماحه للرجال بمضاجعة النساء لقاء الأموال ،وهو إجراء يحط من آدمية وكرامة المرأة ، إذ يجعلها مجرد سلعة تُباع وتشترى ، في ذلك يقول القرآن : 

( أن تبتغوا بأموالكم ..  فما استمتعتم به منهن  فأتوهن أجورهن ) [ سورة النساء 24 ].

ويقول الإمام الرازي في تفسيره لهذه الآية : ( أتفق أكثر علماء الأمة على أن قوله :

" تبتغوا بأموالكم" المراد منه هو ابتغاء النساء بالأموال عن طريق النكاح )!!!

وقال ابن المكني : ( فأتوهن أجورهن ) هذا نص على أنه أجرة  ودليل هذا أنه في مقابلة المنفعة البضعية            "أي استعمال فرج المرأة " لأن مقابل المنفعة  يسمى أجرة ") !!!

[ أبي بكر محمد بن عبد الله المكني بابن العزبي " أحكام القرآن " ج 1 ص 401 ] .

وتوكيداً لذلك إليكم هذه الروايات الإسلامية المعتمدة :

( كنا نغزو مع رسول الله وليس لنا نساء فقلنا ألا نستخصي؟ فنهانا ( النبي ) عن ذلك ورخص لنا أن ننكح المرأة بثوب إلى أجل ) [حديث  رواه مسلم ]. 

( وعن جابر و سلمة قالا خرج علينا منادي رسول الله فقال : إن رسول الله قد أذن لكم أن تستمتعوا . 

يعني متعة النساء ) [ المرجع السابق ].

( وعن جابر قال : كنا نستمتع بالقبضة من التمر والدقيق على عهد رسول الله ..)[ المرجع السابق ] . 

وعن عمران بن الحصين قال :

( نزلت آية المتعة في كتاب الله ففعلناها مع رسول الله ولم ينزل قرآن يحرمها ولم ينه عنها حتى مات ) 

[ حديث رواه البخاري]. 

ويقول الإمام فخر الدين الرازي عن آية المتعة : 

( إن المراد بهذه الآية حكم المتعة وهي عبارة عن أن يستأجر الرجل المرأة بمال معلوم إلى أجل               معلوم فيجامعها)!!

وروي أن النبي لما قدم مكة في عمرته تزينت نساء مكة ( البغايا ) . 

فشكا أصحاب الرسول طول العزوبة . فقال : استمتعوا من هذه النساء )

[ التفسير الكبير & حوار صريح حول الإسلام ص 126 للاخ صموئيل ].

ومثل السماح للرجل بممارسة الشذوذ الجنسي مع المرأة  في ذلك يقول القرآن :

( نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أني شئتم ) [ سورة البقرة 223 ].

وتفسيراً لهذه الآية القرآنية يروي لنا الشيخان [1][1] ، وأبو داود والترمذي ، عن جابر قال : 

( كانت اليهود تقول للمسلمين الذين كانوا يجامعوا زوجاتهم على خلاف الطبيعة ، أن هذه الطريقة تأتي بالولد أحول ! فنزلت الآية القرآنية  نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم ) .

ويورد الإمام السيوطي [2][2] حديث  عن النبي أخرجه أحمد، والترمذي ، عن أبن عباس قال :

( جاء عمر ابن الخطاب إلى رسول الله فقال :يا رسول الله ، هلكت (!) فقال له محمد : وما أهلكك ؟! قال عمر : حولت رجلي الليلة ( ؟) فلم يرد عليه شيئاً ،  فأنزل الله [3][3] هذه الآية : 

( نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أني شئتم ).

ثم قال له الرسول : ( أقبل ) و ( أدبر) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

والمعنى واضح ولا يحتاج إلى شرح .

وأخرج ابن جرير ، وأبو يعلي وابن مرد ويه ، من طريق زيد بن أسلم عن عطاء بن يسار ، عن أبي سعيد الخدري  هذا الحديث :

( أن رجلاً من المسلمون أصاب زوجته في" دبرها " [4][4]، فأستنكر الناس ذلك [5][5] فنزلت الآية :

( نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أني شئتم )[6][6]  وأخرج البخاري عن ابن عمر قال : 

( أنزلت هذه الآية في إتيان النساء في أدبارهن )!!!!!!!! 

وأخرج الطبراني في الأوسط بسند جيد عنه قال [7][7]:

( إنما أنزلت على الرسول رخصة  في إتيانه الدبر [8][8])!!!

ومثل سماح القرآن للرجل بأن يضرب زوجته  واهجروهن في المضاجع واضربوهن ..) [ سورة النساء 34 ]. 

ومثل السماح له  بحبسها في البيت حتى الموت في حالة خيانتها له: 

( واللواتي يأتين الفاحشة من نساؤكم فاستشهدوا عليهن أربعة منكم فإن شهدوا فامسكوهن واحبسوهن في البيوت حتى يوافهن الموت ) [ سورة النساء 15 ] .

ويواصل القرآن احتقاره للمرأة ، فيقدمها على أنها مجرد أداة لإمتاع الرجل ، وليس لها أدنى حقوق في التمتع ، وهذا ما أجمعت عليه المذاهب الإسلامية ، فالمذهب المالكي يقول :

( أن عقد النكاح هو عقد تمليك انتفاع بالبضع أي  " فرج المرأة " وسائر بدن الزوجة ) !!!

والمذهب الشافعي يقول :

( إن الراجح هو أن المعقود عليه  بالمرأة أي الانتفاع  ب " بضعها " ! )

والمذهب الحنفي يقول : 

( أن الحق في التمتع للرجل لا للمرأة بمعنى أن للرجل أن يجبر المرأة على الاستمتاع بها ) .

( أنظر : كتاب الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة ، عبد الرحمن الجزيري ، دار الكتب العلمية ، 1990 ج 4 ص 9]. ويقول نبي الإسلام :

( من حق الزوج على الزوجة إذا أرادها فراودها عن نفسها وهى على ظهر بعير لا تمنعه ).

[حديث ذكره البهيقي : الأحباء ج 3 ص 259 ] .

وقوله أيضاً : 

( إذا دعا الرجل امرأته إلى فراشه فأبت عليه لعنتها الملائكة حتى الصباح ) !!![ المصدر السابق ] .

كما  يعطى القرآن الحق للرجل في أن يطلق زوجته بالإرادة المنفردة ، في أي وقت ،يقول القرآن

 [ سورة الواقعة 55 ] :

( عسى ربه أن يطلقكن أن يبدله أزواجاً خيراً منكن).

كما إن القرآن يعطي الحق للرجل أن يتزوج على زوجته  بثلاث زوجات ، لأن الشرع يبيح له الجمع بين أربعة نسوة دفعة واحدة !! ليس ذلك فحسب ، بل ويعطيه الحق أيضاً في مضاجعة الجاريات من ملكات الأيمان ، في ذلك يقول : ( فأنكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثني وثلاث ورباع  وإن خفتم أن لا تعدلوا فواحدة أو ما ملكت أيمانكم )  [ سورة  النساء 3] . 

علماً بأن كل المسلمين في العصور الأولى ، وعلى رأسهم نبي الإسلام نفسه ، وصحابته من بعده ، لم يخافوا أن لا يعدلوا فجمعوا بين النساء الكثيرات من الزوجات  ومن الجاريات .

رغم إن نبي الإسلام نفسه لم يستطيع أن يعدل بين نسائه ، وقد أعفاه القرآن عن ذلك : 

( ترجى إليك من تشاء منهن ن وتأوي إليك من تشاء ومن أبتغيت ممن عزلت فلا جناح عليك ) 

[ سورة الأحزاب 51].


----------



## ميرنا (7 ديسمبر 2005)

والمذهب الحنفي يقول : 

( أن الحق في التمتع للرجل لا للمرأة بمعنى أن للرجل أن يجبر المرأة على الاستمتاع بها ) .

( أنظر : كتاب الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة ، عبد الرحمن الجزيري ، دار الكتب العلمية ، 1990 ج 4 ص 9]. ويقول نبي الإسلام :

( من حق الزوج على الزوجة إذا أرادها فراودها عن نفسها وهى على ظهر بعير لا تمنعه ).

[حديث ذكره البهيقي : الأحباء ج 3 ص 259 ] .

وقوله أيضاً : 

( إذا دعا الرجل امرأته إلى فراشه فأبت عليه لعنتها الملائكة حتى الصباح ) !!![ المصدر السابق ] .

كما  يعطى القرآن الحق للرجل في أن يطلق زوجته بالإرادة المنفردة ، في أي وقت ،يقول القرآن

 [ سورة الواقعة 55 ] :

( عسى ربه أن يطلقكن أن يبدله أزواجاً خيراً منكن).

كما إن القرآن يعطي الحق للرجل أن يتزوج على زوجته  بثلاث زوجات ، لأن الشرع يبيح له الجمع بين أربعة نسوة دفعة واحدة !! ليس ذلك فحسب ، بل ويعطيه الحق أيضاً في مضاجعة الجاريات من ملكات الأيمان ، في ذلك يقول : ( فأنكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثني وثلاث ورباع  وإن خفتم أن لا تعدلوا فواحدة أو ما ملكت أيمانكم )  [ سورة  النساء 3] . 

علماً بأن كل المسلمين في العصور الأولى ، وعلى رأسهم نبي الإسلام نفسه ، وصحابته من بعده ، لم يخافوا أن لا يعدلوا فجمعوا بين النساء الكثيرات من الزوجات  ومن الجاريات .

رغم إن نبي الإسلام نفسه لم يستطيع أن يعدل بين نسائه ، وقد أعفاه القرآن عن ذلك : 

( ترجى إليك من تشاء منهن ن وتأوي إليك من تشاء ومن أبتغيت ممن عزلت فلا جناح عليك ) 

[ سورة الأحزاب 51].

ورغم أنه كان متزوج ب 11 زوجة ، وكان لديه 4 سرائر "إماء" (زاد المعاد : 1/144 ) 

إلا أنه كان مرخصاً له مضاجعة أي امرأة مؤمنة تدعوه إلى مضاجعتها - خارج نطاق الزواج -  وذلك من قول القرآن : ( وامرأة مؤمنة إن وهبت نفسها للنبي إن أراد النبي أن يستنكحها خالصة لك من دون المؤمنين قد علمنا ما فرضنا عليهم في أزواجهم وما ملكت أيمانهم لكيلا يكون عليك حرج وكان الله غفوراً رحيماً ) !!! 

[ سورة الأحزاب 50 ] 

ونفس الأمر انطبق على الصحابة فكلهم كانوا من المزاوجون ،  فجمع كل واحد منهم أربعة نسوة في عصمته ، فضلاً على امتلاكهم الجاريات والسراري من ملكات اليمين ، بل وقيل عن علي ابن طالب أنه كان لديه سبع عشرة جارية يستمتع بهن !!! رغم إنه كان في عصمته أربع زوجات !! 

وكذلك ابنه الحسن ، كان مزواجاً شهيراً ، ولا أحد يعرف على وجه التحديد كم كان عنده من   السراري !! 

وحتى وقت قريب جداً ، كان غالبية المسلمين  يمتلكون السرائر للاستمتاع بهن ، خصوصاً والإسلام منحهم الحق في مضاجعتهن رغماً عنهن ، إذ يصبحن من ضمن ممتلكاتهم ، في ذلك تقول المصادر الإسلامية : 

( إذا اشترى رجل جارية فإن عقد شرائها يفيد وطئها       " أي مضاجعتها " ضمناً وهو ليس عقد نكاح كما لا يخفي .. إنه عقد شراء الأمة إنما هو لملكها قصداً والتلذذ بها ضمناً فهو عقد شراء لا عقد نكاح ) .

( أنظر : الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة . عبد الرحمن الجزيري ج 4 ، ص 89 ) . 

ويقول الإمام الغزالي :

( لما كانت الشهوة أغلب على مزاج العرب كان استكثار الصالحين للنكاح أشد !

ولأجل إفراغ القلب أبيح نكاح الأمة )!!! [ الإمام الغزالي : إحياء علوم الدين ج 2 ص 33 ] . 

وهكذا كانت نظرة الإسلام للمرأة ، مجرد وعاء للصالحين ليصبوا فيه شهواتهم التي ذكرها الإمام الغزالي .

بل وحتى في الجنة ، فالإسلام أعطى للرجل العديد من الامتيازات التي حرم منها المرأة ، مثل أحقيته  في الاستمتاع  بمضاجعة الحوريات ، وانشغاله بافتضاض بكارة العذارى !!! في ذلك يقول القرآن : 

( إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون هم أزواجهم على الأرائك متكون ) [سورة يس 55 ].

ويقول حبر الأمة ابن عباس في تفسيره لهذه الآية : ( شغلهم افتضاض العذارى ) !!! 

ويقول الجلالان :

( "إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل "عما فيه أهل النار مما يتلذذون به كافتضاض العذارى ) !! 

وقيل أيضاً :  ( معجبون بافتضاضهم لبكارة العذارى ) 

[ أنظر : تنوير المقباس لابن عباس بهامش الدر المنثور للإمام السيوطي ]. 

وقال نبي الإسلام : 

( يعطى الرجل المسلم في الجنة قوة مائة ) !! 

( حديث صحيح رواه الترمذي رقم 2536 ).

وهكذا فالإسلام أباح كل شيء للرجل على حساب المرأة ، بعدما اعتبرها مجرد أداة لإمتاعه !!!

رأي نبي الإسلام في المرأة 

1 - ناقصة عقل ودين !

( قال النبي : يا معشر النساء ما رأيت من ناقصات عقل ودين .. قلن : وما نقصان ديننا وعقلنا يا رسول الله ؟ قال أليس شهادة المرأة مثل نصف شهادة الرجل ؟       قلن بلى . قال فذلك من نقصان عقلها ، أليس إذا حاضت لم تصل لم تصم ؟ قلن بلى . قال فذلك من نقصان دينها ) .[ صحيح البخاري ج 1 حديث رقم 301 ].

2– تجحد المعروف !

( قال النبي : النساء يكفرن العشير ، ويكفرن الإحسان ، لو أحسنت إلى إحداهن الدهر ثم رأت منك شيئاً قالت : 

ما رأيت منك خيراً قط )!!! [  صحيح البخاري ج 1 حديث رقم 28 ].

3- عشر عورات !

( للمرأة عشر عورات ، فإذا تزوجت ستر الزوج عورة واحدة ، فإذا ماتت ستر القبر العشر عورات ). 

[ حديث رقم 858 كنز العمال مجلد 22 ]  

4- تحمل صورة الشيطان !

( إن المرأة إذا أقبلت ، أقبلت بصورة شيطان)                             [ حديث رواه مسلم ]. 

وعلق عليه الإمام النووي قائلاً : فهي شبيهة بالشيطان في دعائه إلى الشر بوسوسته وتزيينه له .

[ مسلم بشرح النووي ص 551].

5- فتنة تضر الرجل !

( ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء ) 

[ صحيح البخاري عربي - إنجليزي ج 7 حديث              رقم 33 ] .

6-  من أهل النار !

( يا معشر النساء تصدقن فإني أريتكن أكثر أهل النار ) [ المصدر السابق ج 1 ، حديث رقم 301 ] .

7 - ينبغي أن تلحس الصديد بلسانها!  

( من حق الزوج على الزوجة أن لو سال منخراه دماً وقيحاً وصديداً فلحسته بلسانها ما أدت حقه ) !

[حديث ذكره السيوطي في تفسيره للآية 34 من سورة النساء].

8 -تكاد تكون عبدة للرجل !

( قال النبي : لو كنت أمر أحد أن يسجد لأحد لأمرت النساء ، أن يسجدن لأزواجهن لما جعل الله لهم عليهن من حق )! [ حديث رواه أحمد والترمذي وابي داود ].

9- – عوجاء وغير مستقيمة !

( قال النبي : المرأة كالضلع إن أقمتها كسرتها وإن استمتعت  بها استمتعت بها وفيها عوج )

[  صحيح البخاري إ ع ج 7 ، حديث 113 ] .

10 – ينبغي عليها شي ثدييها للرجل !

( لو أن امرأة وضعت أحد ثدييها طبيخاً والآخر مشوياً  ما أدت حق زوجها )!!!

( ذكره الكندي ، مجلد 1 ، ج 2 ، ص 255 )

11– كيدها عظيم ، وشرها فاش !!!

( قال النبي : أن أرسلت عنانها قليلاً جمحت بك طويلاً ، وإن أرخيت عذارها فتراً جذبتك ذراعاً .. 

فإن كيدهن عظيماً وشرهن  فاش ، والغالب عليهن سوء الخلق وركاكة العقل ومثل المرأة الصالحة في النساء 12 12 - مثل الغراب الأعصم بين مائة غراب  !!!

 ( الغزالي ، إحياء علوم الدين ج 2 ص 51 )

13 – مثل البقرة والحمار !!! 

( يقول الإمام الرازي : قوله " خلق لكم " دليل على أن النساء خُلقن كخلق الدواب والنبات وغير ذلك من المنافع، كما قال تعالى  خلق لكم ما في الأرض ) وهذا يقتضي أن لا تكون  مخلوقة للعبادة والتكليف فنقول خلق النساء من النعم علينا وخلقهن لنا.

ونكتفي بهذا القدر لضيق المساحة .


----------



## My Rock (7 ديسمبر 2005)

اخينا نشوف اذا كان هناك اي رد من قبل الاخوة المسلمين


----------



## Coptic Man (8 ديسمبر 2005)

*موضوع جيد يا ميرنا بس مين يشوف ومين يامن*


----------



## ناصر الحق (8 ديسمبر 2005)

لو رديت عليكي لن تقبلي مني و سوف يطول النقاش بلا فائدة لكني أحضرت شهادات غير المسلمين المنصفين لعدالة الإسلام في توزيع الحقوق و الواجبات و الالتزامات بين المرأة و الرجل .. و طبعا انا أختصرته و حذفت الكلمات التي تسيئ للمسيحية في أقوالهم لاني مؤمن بصدق رسالتي و لا أحتاج الى نشر أقوال تسيء للمسيحية .

حذف من قبل الادارة لان الرد ليس له صلة بالموضوع


----------



## ناصر الحق (8 ديسمبر 2005)

حذف لنفس السبب اعلاه


----------



## My Rock (8 ديسمبر 2005)

ناصر الحق, رد لنا رد من كتبك و من قرانك...


----------



## ناصر الحق (10 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا جزيلا يا روك  على الحذف ..

انا مستعد أرد لان الاسلام أقوى من مجرد حذف رد .. 

و عندي لكل إفتراء رد مناسب  .. لكن فقرة فقرة لو سمحتم ..

وسوف أختار الفقرة الاولى .. ( الميراث )



> أما عن مكانة المرأة في الإسلام، فالأمر شديد الاختلاف ، وأنا هنا سوف أتحدث من مصادر الإسلام نفسه :
> 
> (الرجال قوامون عن النساء بما فضل الله بعضهم على بعض ) [ سورة النساء 34 ].
> 
> ...




قبل أن تهللوا بموضوع قسمة الميراث بين الرجل و المرأة .. لابد أولا أن تفهموا الحكمة من هذه القسمة .. 

ثانيا : الاسلام ( بالعامية ) قال للمرأة ( حتى لو كانت غنية ): إنت إرتاحي و لا تشيلي هم مصاريف البيت و لا الاولاد و لا نفسك و ليس عليكي اي واجب للنفقة .. و لو كانت المرأة غير متزوجة فيجب على الأب نفقتها و لو كانت يتيمة فيجب على الأخ أو الجد أو العم أو الخال و ان لم يكن عندها من ينفق عليها فان الاسلام هنا أمر الدولة بتكفل نفقتها ..

ثانيا : بعد ماعرفتوا إن المرأة في الاسلام ماعليها و لا جنيه تنفقه ( مهما كانت غنية ) أمر أن يكون نصيبها في الميراث نصف نصيب الرجل ( الذي أوجب عليه النفقة على كل من تحته )و هذا زيادة على ما لها من نفقات لا تتكفل بها على نفسها ..

هنا يتحقق العدل الرباني .. عندما ترث المرأة نصف مايرثه الرجل فتنفقه كله كما تشاء ( ملابس - عطورات - استثمارات - ماكياجات - ترفيه ............................. إلخ بكيفها )

و الرجل يأخذ ضعف ماتأخذه المرأة و يلزمه الانفاق على الزوجة و البيت و الاولاد و أمه و أبيه و أيضا يجب عليه الانفاق على أخته التي ورثت نصف ما ورث هو ان لم يكن هناك من يكفلها غيره ..

هل عندكم أي إعتراض على هذه النقطة .. لنذهب للنقطة التي بعدها ؟؟


----------



## antoon refaat (10 ديسمبر 2005)

بجد بجد علي تهانيكي ليا يا استاذه ميرنا وكمان بجد بجد الموضوع يهوس
                                                   اخوكي الصغير انطون


----------



## My Rock (10 ديسمبر 2005)

ناصر الحق قال:
			
		

> شكرا جزيلا يا روك على الحذف ..


 
دا انت تأمر  امر, اي موضوع اليك يعجبك ان ينحذف اعطيني خبر 



> انا مستعد أرد لان الاسلام أقوى من مجرد حذف رد ..


 
لا باين....



> و عندي لكل إفتراء رد مناسب .. لكن فقرة فقرة لو سمحتم ..
> 
> وسوف أختار الفقرة الاولى .. ( الميراث )


 

والفقرات البقية؟؟؟






> قبل أن تهللوا بموضوع قسمة الميراث بين الرجل و المرأة .. لابد أولا أن تفهموا الحكمة من هذه القسمة ..


 
ايش هي الحكمة منها؟؟




> ثانيا : الاسلام ( بالعامية ) قال للمرأة ( حتى لو كانت غنية ): إنت إرتاحي و لا تشيلي هم مصاريف البيت و لا الاولاد و لا نفسك و ليس عليكي اي واجب للنفقة .. و لو كانت المرأة غير متزوجة فيجب على الأب نفقتها و لو كانت يتيمة فيجب على الأخ أو الجد أو العم أو الخال و ان لم يكن عندها من ينفق عليها فان الاسلام هنا أمر الدولة بتكفل نفقتها ..


اولا مين اين كلامك هذا؟ يعني اين المصدر؟ ثانيا نحن نتكلم عن الميراث لا عن النفقة!!!




> ثانيا : بعد ماعرفتوا إن المرأة في الاسلام ماعليها و لا جنيه تنفقه ( مهما كانت غنية ) أمر أن يكون نصيبها في الميراث نصف نصيب الرجل ( الذي أوجب عليه النفقة على كل من تحته )و هذا زيادة على ما لها من نفقات لا تتكفل بها على نفسها ..


 
ما اريد اجرح و اضحك لكن طيب ليش ما تركها الله ان تأخذ مصيبها كالرجل و هي تعين نفسها؟؟ بعدين هذا تفسيرك الضخصي او تفسير العلماء؟؟



> هنا يتحقق العدل الرباني .. عندما ترث المرأة نصف مايرثه الرجل فتنفقه كله كما تشاء ( ملابس - عطورات - استثمارات - ماكياجات - ترفيه ............................. إلخ بكيفها )


 
اوف اوف... الي اعرفه ان الميكياج و العكور و كل هذه الاشياء هي من المحرمات!!



> و الرجل يأخذ ضعف ماتأخذه المرأة و يلزمه الانفاق على الزوجة و البيت و الاولاد و أمه و أبيه و أيضا يجب عليه الانفاق على أخته التي ورثت نصف ما ورث هو ان لم يكن هناك من يكفلها غيره ..


 
طيب لو نقول ان الرجل لو يورث شئ اصلا, فاين الحق الالهي الي الرجل ينفق طول عمره على المرة و ما محصل شئ؟ و العكس بالنسبة للمرأة... لازم الاله هذا يفكر فقط في وقت الموت و الميراث...



> هل عندكم أي إعتراض على هذه النقطة .. لنذهب للنقطة التي بعدها ؟؟


 
طبعا عندنا اعتراض فكلامك هذا من عندك فقط و ليس مبني على مصادر و تفسيرات, كما انه بعيد عن حقيقة الواقع و غير مقنع بالمرة!!!


----------



## ناصر الحق (11 ديسمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> دا انت تأمر  امر, اي موضوع اليك يعجبك ان ينحذف اعطيني خبر
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ايش رايك في كلامك .. 

هل كنت ترد أم تعلق على  كل صغيرة و كبيرة ؟؟

بمعنى هل كنت تهدف الوصول لحقيقة أم أن هوايتك أوعملك في المنتدى هو الرد ؟؟

أحيانا حتى السلام تعلق عليه !!!!!!!

انا سئمت من أسلوبك في الرد .. لماذا لا تتناول النقاش معي خطوة خطوة ..

سوف أرد على كلامك الأخير و الذي كان من الأفضل لو أقتصرت عليه الرد بدلا من كثرة الجدل و التشتيت ..



> طبعا عندنا اعتراض فكلامك هذا من عندك فقط و ليس مبني على مصادر و تفسيرات, كما انه بعيد عن حقيقة الواقع و غير مقنع بالمرة!!!



هذا الكلام ( أن المرأة ليس عليها أي نفقة و على الرجال نفقتها و بالتالي فانها تورث نصف ما يرثه الرجل فتنفقه كما تشاء و ليس الصرف على الماكياج ولا المذكورات أعلاه بحرام .. بل حلال .. و لها حرية التصرف في مالها كما تشاء .. أما الرجل فيأخذ الضعف و ينفقه على نفسه و أهله .. و الرجل هو الأقدر على الكد و العمل بعكس المرأة فهي تحب الهدوء و العمل غير المجهد ( و الذي لا يكاد أن يتوفر أم أنك تؤيد أن تعمل المرأة في مجال البناء و حمل الأثقال و سفلتة الطرق حتى تنفق على نفسها ) فلذلك من الطبيعي أن يكون حق النفقة على عاتق الرجل و ليس على المرأة حتى ولو كانت المرأة عاملة )

هذا الكلام ليس من عندي .. بل ان أي رجل مسلم حتى ولو كان جاهلا يعرف سبب القسمة و يعرف ان المرأة ليس عليها أي نفقة .. و إذا كنت لا تعرف هذ الشيء البسيط .. فلم الجدل فيما لا تعلم ..

نحن أعلم منكم بديننا .. فمهما وضعتم من الشبهات فهناك الجواب الشافي و الذي يدفع البعض لحذفه حيث لا يمكن إبطاله أو الرد عليه .. 

و شكرا ..


----------



## أنا مسلم (9 يناير 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسله الكرام أجمعين
أستاذة ميرنا (قلت أستاذة لأنى رأيت انطون يستخدمها فلم أرى غيرها) يقتضى البحث القويم السليم ان يطرح النقد والبديل الصحيح له
بمعنى حضرتك هنا ترين الكثير من الأمور التى تؤخذ على الإسلام فى نظرته للمرأه وهذا حقك لاغبار عليه لكن حقنا أيضا ان تطرحى لنا البديل الصحيح او المناسب عن كل مأخذ من تلك المآخذ..اليس كذلك
 خصوصا وان الرد فى الكلام عن الكتاب المقدس جاء مجملا مبهما بطريقه غريبه بعض الشئ 
وكأن الأمر كان الإسراع حتى ينتقل الموضوع إلى الإسلام

وإن شاء الله سأقوم مع أخى ناصر الحق فى الرد على كل كلام حضرتك ,,وافضل الحوار نقطة نقطة حتى يكون الحوار هادف


----------



## emad_hanna (9 يناير 2006)

حضرتك كتبت فرضية واحدة وتمسكت بها رغم أن الظروف تختلف من مكان لمكان وبيت لبيت ... علاوة على أنك لم تبرر موضوع الشهادة ... لماذا وماذا تبرر أنها اذا شاهدت جريمة قتل وكانت شاهد اثبات مثلا ... شهادة نفي رجل واحد تنفي شهادتها لأنها تحتاج الى امرأة أخرى لتعادي شهادة الرجل .... اليس هذا تقليل لمكانة المرأة في الاسلام 

عندما تكون هناك أرملة وتكون هي الكفيل الاول للأولاد وتعمل وتكد حتى تحصل على معيشتها ويموت والدها ... فنجدها تأخذ نصف ما يأخذه أخيها بالشرع ... ويعطيها ما تجود به نفسه (باحسب كلامك) هل هذا عدل ؟ ... المشرع شرع جانب وترك جانب ولذلك فالظلم يمكن أن يكون شديدا ولا شريعة تحكم بل أن الشريعة حكمت لصالح الرجل 

تحياتي


----------



## نذير (10 يناير 2006)

emad_hanna قال:
			
		

> حضرتك كتبت فرضية واحدة وتمسكت بها رغم أن الظروف تختلف من مكان لمكان وبيت لبيت ... علاوة على أنك لم تبرر موضوع الشهادة ... لماذا وماذا تبرر أنها اذا شاهدت جريمة قتل وكانت شاهد اثبات مثلا ... شهادة نفي رجل واحد تنفي شهادتها لأنها تحتاج الى امرأة أخرى لتعادي شهادة الرجل .... اليس هذا تقليل لمكانة المرأة في الاسلام
> 
> عندما تكون هناك أرملة وتكون هي الكفيل الاول للأولاد وتعمل وتكد حتى تحصل على معيشتها ويموت والدها ... فنجدها تأخذ نصف ما يأخذه أخيها بالشرع ... ويعطيها ما تجود به نفسه (باحسب كلامك) هل هذا عدل ؟ ... المشرع شرع جانب وترك جانب ولذلك فالظلم يمكن أن يكون شديدا ولا شريعة تحكم بل أن الشريعة حكمت لصالح الرجل
> 
> تحياتي



بالرغم اني لم أشارك ولن أشارك في هذا النقاش ، لانني أعلم جيدا مكانة المرأة في الاسلام ، لكن اريد أن أسأل ألاخوة الذين يتلوون ألما وحسرة على النساء المسكينات ، أريد أن أسألهم عن تقسيم الميراث في المسيحية كيف يكون ؟
ولتسهيل الامر اعطي مثالا :

مات رجل مسيحي يملك خمسين ألف دينار ، كيف تقسمون هذا المبلغ على الورثة وهم :
 الابناء : 3 ذكور  و 3 اناث
أب وأم 
زوجة
أخت غير متزوجة 

بأمكانكم الاستعانة بصديق !


----------



## أنا مسلم (10 يناير 2006)

بالراحه شويه يانذير بارك الله فيك..وبسم الله ماشاء الله على الأسئله الى فى الصميم دى
ومازلت انتظر عرضى للأستاذة ميرنا حول تقديم البديل عن كل نقد موجهه من ناحيتها حول مكانة المرأه فى الإسلام


----------



## نذير (10 يناير 2006)

أنا مسلم قال:
			
		

> بالراحه شويه يانذير بارك الله فيك..وبسم الله ماشاء الله على الأسئله الى فى الصميم دى
> ومازلت انتظر عرضى للأستاذة ميرنا حول تقديم البديل عن كل نقد موجهه من ناحيتها حول مكانة المرأه فى الإسلام



لا يا سيدي ، هم أصلا عندهم الانثى لا ترث شيئا بنص كتابهم المقدّس ، فقط لها الصدقة .
يعني : 
الابن البكر الذكر - حصتين .
باقي الابناء الذكور - حصة واحدة .
الاناث - الصدقة 
ترث الانثى بحالة واحدة فقط ، ان لا يكون هناك ورثة ذكور ، ويكون ميراثها مشروطا بعدم الزواج بعشيرة أخرى .

ولذلك - ركّزوا معي جيدا - بعض المسيحيات يغتصبن حقوقهن من أخوانهن الذكور بواسطة المحاكم الشرعية الاسلامية .

واللي مش مصدق يجرب يطبق الميراث على أخته حسب الكتاب المقدس وشوفوا مين اللي رايح يردلها حقها ، طبعا اذا كانت مواطنة دولة اسلامية .


----------



## أنا مسلم (10 يناير 2006)

لست سيدك بل أخاك .. بالعافيه.. 

لاأعرف إعتبره إضافه فما أعرفه انه حتى مع ميراثها سينتقل إلى زوجها ولايجوز لها الإحتفاظ به
(سفر العدد)
36: 3 فان صرن نساء لاحد من بني اسباط بني اسرائيل يؤخذ نصيبهن من نصيب ابائنا و يضاف الى نصيب السبط الذي صرن له فمن قرعة نصيبنا يؤخذ 
36: 4 و متى كان اليوبيل لبني اسرائيل يضاف نصيبهن الى نصيب السبط الذي صرن له و من نصيب سبط ابائنا يؤخذ نصيبهن

فضلا عن كونها هى نفسها تورث حتى لاتصير إلى رجل أجنبى..فليس لها الحق فى الإختيار بعد الزوج الأول
5 إِذَا سَكَنَ إِخْوَةٌ مَعاً وَمَاتَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ وَليْسَ لهُ ابْنٌ فَلا تَصِرِ امْرَأَةُ المَيِّتِ إِلى خَارِجٍ لِرَجُلٍ أَجْنَبِيٍّ. أَخُو زَوْجِهَا يَدْخُلُ عَليْهَا وَيَتَّخِذُهَا لِنَفْسِهِ زَوْجَةً وَيَقُومُ لهَا بِوَاجِبِ أَخِي الزَّوْجِ. (تثنية 25)


----------



## ma7aba (11 يناير 2006)

بشأن الميراث بالمسيحية فيقسم بالتساوي ولا فرق بين شاب وفتاة والسبب أننا كلنا ابناء الله ندعى ولأن لأن الكل واحد في المسيح يسوع ولا فرق أبدا بينهما
وبشأن الآيات التي جلبتها عزيزي أنا مسلم فرق بين التشريع اليهودي والتشريع المسيحي


----------



## نذير (11 يناير 2006)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> بشأن الميراث بالمسيحية فيقسم بالتساوي ولا فرق بين شاب وفتاة والسبب أننا كلنا ابناء الله ندعى ولأن لأن الكل واحد في المسيح يسوع ولا فرق أبدا بينهما
> وبشأن الآيات التي جلبتها عزيزي أنا مسلم فرق بين التشريع اليهودي والتشريع المسيحي



سيد محبة ، هذا من عندك وليس من الكتاب  ، هل تستطيع تقسيم المبلغ المذكور في المثال على الورثة ؟
وهل هناك أصلا تشريع مسيحي بشأن الميراث ، انك بهذا تزيل كلام المسيح الذي ما جاء لينقض الناموس !


----------



## مسلم سلفي (11 يناير 2006)

> بشأن الميراث بالمسيحية فيقسم بالتساوي ولا فرق بين شاب وفتاة والسبب أننا كلنا ابناء الله ندعى ولأن لأن الكل واحد في المسيح يسوع ولا فرق أبدا بينهما



و الدليل قالولو :new6: 

اليس بولس هو من حمل المرأة خطيئة آدم ، ثم يحتقر المرأة تبعاً لذلك فيقول :/" لتتعلم المرأة بسكوت في كل خضوع ، و لكن لست آذن للمرأة أن تعلّم ، و لا تتسلط على الرجل، بل تكون في سكوت، لأن المرأة أغويت ، فحصلت في التعدي /" (تيموثاوس(1) 2/11-14) ، و يقول مؤكداً ما يكنه من ازدراء للمرأة /"الرجل ليس من المرأة ، بل المرأة من الرجل ، ولأن الرجل لم يخلق من أجل المرأة ، بل المرأة أجل الرجل /" (كورنثوس(1) 11/8-9) 





سلام


----------



## ma7aba (12 يناير 2006)

> اليس بولس هو من حمل المرأة خطيئة آدم


لا ليس بولس
Gn:3:16:
 16. وقال للمرأة تكثيرا اكثر اتعاب حبلك.بالوجع تلدين اولادا.والى رجلك يكون اشتياقك وهو يسود عليك. (SVD)
Gn:3:17:
 17. وقال لآدم لانك سمعت لقول امرأتك وأكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك قائلا لا تأكل منها ملعونة الارض بسببك.بالتعب تأكل منها كل ايام حياتك. (SVD)
ولكنه جعل الخلاص من نسلها الذي سيسحق رأس الأفعى وهو المسيح 


> سكوت، لأن المرأة أغويت ، فحصلت في التعدي


لأن هذا كلام الله للمرأة وليس كلامه ولكن أ، تحترم زوجها امام الناس لا أظنه مذلة لها ابدا وبشأن أن المرأة من الرجل وليس العكس أليست المرأة ايضا عندكم هي من آدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فعلى ماذا تعترض انت 
هم سألوا عن الميراث وانا قلت لهم يقسم بالتساوي فعلى ماذا تريد ان تصطاد مارأيك ان نقوم بمقارنة بين المرأة بالإسلام والمرأة بالمسيحية وبحسب الواقع و الإنجيل والقرآن أنت أذكر سيئة وانا أذكر سيئة  شو رأيك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2006)

أنا مسلم قال:
			
		

> لاأعرف إعتبره إضافه فما أعرفه انه حتى مع ميراثها سينتقل إلى زوجها ولايجوز لها الإحتفاظ به
> (سفر العدد)
> 36: 3 فان صرن نساء لاحد من بني اسباط بني اسرائيل يؤخذ نصيبهن من نصيب ابائنا و يضاف الى نصيب السبط الذي صرن له فمن قرعة نصيبنا يؤخذ
> 36: 4 و متى كان اليوبيل لبني اسرائيل يضاف نصيبهن الى نصيب السبط الذي صرن له و من نصيب سبط ابائنا يؤخذ نصيبهن
> ...


 

اولا لتكن مداحلتي على شكل قسمين, القسم الاول الرد على النص من الكتاب المقدس, و من ثم التعليق على ما كتب من القرأن بشأن الميراث


اولا و قبل كل شئ, انه لمن المحزن ان نرى اناسا مشغولين بالميراث و شهوات الدينا و ملاذها المادية, التي اصبح التركيز عليها فقط لا غير, فانا لم ارى مداخلة تخص قيمة المرأة في المسيحية من ناحية الاحترام و الكيان و الحرية و الثقة, بل ما اراه هو تدقيق بحث للماديات, بالرغم من ذلك, فان الاخ الامسلم عندما قدم مداخلته, كان غير امين بدرجة كبيرة

فيا عزيزي يا مسلم, ان كنت تقرأ قصة قصيرة, لايمكنك معرفة البداية و النهاية و محتواها بقرأة سطرين فقط!!! و بالتالي لا تستطيع الخروج بخلاصة من هذه القصة القصيرة التي قد تكون من صفحة و نص او صفحتين

فيا عزيزي, كيف تحكم على نص بقصه و اظهار سطرين (بل اقل) من النص فقط؟

هل انت من اهل الذين يقصون الكلمات و استخراج ما يحلو لهم من الكلام؟

فلو حبيت اللعبة هذه, ممكن ننبسط كثير لو جربناها على القرأن, الا ان العقل و لمنطق لا يقبل ب1لك, و لكي لا اطول في مداخلتي, دعونا نقرأ النص مع بعض يا احبة:



> ميراث النساء المتزوجات
> وتقَدَّمَ مشايخ عَشيرةِ بَني جلعادَ بنِ ماكيرِ بنِ منَسَّى، مِنْ عشائرِ بَني يوسُفَ، فتكلَّموا أمامَ موسى والرُّؤساءِ مِنْ مشايخ بَني إِسرائيلَ، 2وقالوا: «أمرَ الرّبُّ سيِّدَنا موسى أنْ يُعطيَ الأرضَ ميراثًا بالقُرعةِ لبَني إِسرائيلَ، كما أمرَهُ أنْ يُعطيَ ميراثَ صَلُفْحادَ أخينا لبَناتِهِ. 3وهُنَّ سيَصِرْنَ زَوجاتٍ لأحدِ أسباطِ بَني إِسرائيلَ، فيسقُط ميراثُهُنَّ مِنْ ميراثِ آبائِنا ويُزادُ على ميراثِ السِّبْطِ الذي يتزَوَّجنَ منهُ، وبذلكَ ينقُصُ ميراثُ آبائِنا. 4وإذا حانَت سنَةُ اليوبيلِ لبَني إِسرائيلَ، حينَ تُستَرَدُّ جميعُ الأملاكِ المُباعةِ إلى مالِكيها الأصليِّينَ، يُزادُ ميراثُ بناتِ صَلُفْحادَ على ميراثِ السِّبْطِ الذي يتزَوَّجنَ منهُ ويسقُطُ ميراثُهُنَّ مِنْ ميراثِ سِبْطِ آبائِنا».
> 5فقالَ موسى لبَني إِسرائيلَ ما أمرَهُ الرّبُّ بهِ: «بالصَّوابِ تكلَّمَ سِبْطُ بَني يوسُفَ. 6هذا ما أمرَ الرّبُّ بهِ في شأْنِ بناتِ صَلُفْحادَ: يتزَوَّجنَ بِمَن
> يطيبُ لَهُنَّ، لكِنْ يجبْ أنْ يكونَ مِنْ عَشيرةِ سِبْطِ أبيهِنَّ، 7حتى لا يتَحوَّلَ ميراثُ بَني إِسرائيلَ مِنْ سِبْطٍ إلى سِبْطٍ، بل يُحافِظُ كُلُّ سِبْطٍ مِنْ أسباطِ بَني إِسرائيلَ على ميراثِ سِبطِ آبائِهِ. 8وكُلُّ بنْتٍ ترِثُ ميراثًا مِنْ أسباطِ بَني إِسرائيلَ، فلتكُنْ زوجةً لواحدٍ مِنْ عَشيرةِ سِبْطِ آبائِها، ليرِثَ كُلُّ واحدٍ مِنْ بَني إِسرائيلَ ميراثَ آبائِهِ، 9ولا يتَحَوَّلُ ميراثٌ مِنْ سِبْطٍ إلى سِبْطٍ آخرَ، بل يُحافِظُ كُلُّ سِبْطٍ مِنْ بَني إِسرائيلَ على ميراثِهِ».
> 10ففعَلَت بَناتُ صَلُفْحادَ كما أمرَ الرّبُّ موسى، 11فصارَتْ مَحْلَةُ وتِرْصَةُ وحَجلَةُ ومِلْكَةُ وتوعَةُ بَناتُ صَلُفْحادَ زَوجاتٍ لبَني أعمامِهِنَّ 12مِنْ سِبْطِ بَني منَسَّى بنِ يوسُفَ، فبقيَ ميراثُهُنَّ في سِبْطِ أبيهِنَّ.


 

النص واظح, لكن لنأتي الى التفسير يا أولي الالباب:

[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]*الإصحاح السادس والثلاثون شریعة ميراث النساء *​[/FONT]*إذ صار لبنات صلغماد من سبط منس حق ميراث نصيب أبيهن **(ص ٢٧ ) **تقدم رؤساء الآباء من عشيرة بنى **جلعاد بن ماآير بن منس إلى موسى النبى يشتكون بأن بنات صلغماد إن تزوجن من سبط آخر ينتقل جزء من **ميراث سبط منس إلى السبط الآخر**. بهذا يمكن أن يقتنى سبط على حساب آخر. **فأجاب موسى حسب أمر الرب **مؤآداً مبدأين**:-**١**- آم حق البنات أن يتزوجن لمن يخترن، فإن الزواج لا يكون إلزاماً = *[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]*من حسن فى أعينهن یكن لهُ*
*نساء *[/FONT]*آية ٦*
*٢**- ولكن إن أردن الإحتفاظ بنصيبهن فى الأرض فعليهن أن يتزوجن برجل من سبطهن = *[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]*ولكن لعشيرة **سبط أبائهن یكن نساء فى یتحول نصيب لبنى إسرائيل من سبط إلى سبط *[/FONT]*(الآيات ٧،٦ ) **فإن تزوجن **من داخل السبط **... **لهن الميراث وإن تزوجن من خارج السبط يضيع منهن الميراث حتى يبقى الميراث **داخل السبط*​
​[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]*ومتى آان اليوبيل *​*= **فى اليوبيل تعود الأرض لأصحابها **لكن هذا لا ينطبق فى حالة من **تزوجت برجل من خارج سبطها**. فالأرض فى هذه الحالة تذهب للسبط الآخر ليس بالرهن أو بالبيع. **ففى اليوبيل **تعود الأرض المباعة أو المرهونة فقط**. **أما فى هذه الحالة فالأرض ذهبت مع البنت المتزوجة فتصبح حقاً*
*شرعياً لأزواجهن وفى هذا خروج على القرعة التى قسمت أرضاً معينة لكل سبط*.​
 
*ببساطة فإن معنى القصة أن البنات اللواتى يردن أن يتزوجن من خارج السبط يخسرن ميراث أبائهن*​​*. **وآل بنت **حُرة فيما تقرره، هل تريد ميراثها أم تريد زوجاً**.*​
*وتفسير خذا روحياً فى نهاية هذه الرحلة أن من يريد أن يلتصق بالكنيسة فى خلال رحلة هذه الحياة لن يخسر **ميراثه السماوى، أو بمعنى آخر فكل نفس تلتصق بعريسها السماوى يسوع المسيح الذى هو من نفس سبطها *​*(**هو عريس الكنيسة**) هذه النفس ترث مع المسيح، تصير النفس وارثة لله مع المسيح (رو ١٧:٨ ). **ولكن آل إنسان **حر أن يختار المسيح فيبقى لهُ ميراثه أو يختار آخر ويضيع ميراثه**. **وهذا الإصحاح بعد إصحاح الملجأ آأنه **دعوة أن نظل فى حماية المسيح حتى لا نخسر ميراثنا**. وهو يشبه ختام سفر الرؤيا من يظلم فليظلم بعد**....*
*(**رؤ ١١:٢٢ ). أى بعد أن قدم الله آل شىء وأعد الميراث ترآنا أحراراً.*


*والان يا احبة, لنرى ما هو نصيب المرأة في الاسلام, و يا ريت نجد رد من الاحبة, فمثل ما انتم شطار بطرح الاسئلة, كونوا شطار باجواب ايضا*


*يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلَادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلِأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ لَا تَدْرُونَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ نَفْعًا فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا (النساء 11).*


*تفسير اين كثير:*​*



			هَذِهِ الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة وَاَلَّتِي بَعْدهَا وَالْآيَة الَّتِي هِيَ خَاتِمَة هَذِهِ السُّوَر هُنَّ آيَات عِلْم الْفَرَائِض وَهُوَ مُسْتَنْبَط مِنْ هَذِهِ الْآيَات الثَّلَاث وَمِنْ الْأَحَادِيث الْوَارِدَة فِي ذَلِكَ مِمَّا هُوَ كَالتَّفْسِيرِ لِذَلِكَ . وَلْنَذْكُرْ مِنْهَا مَا هُوَ مُتَعَلِّق بِتَفْسِيرِ ذَلِكَ . وَأَمَّا تَقْرِير الْمَسَائِل وَنَصْب الْخِلَاف وَالْأَدِلَّة وَالْحِجَاج بَيْن الْأَئِمَّة فَمَوْضِعه كُتُب الْأَحْكَام وَاَللَّه الْمُسْتَعَان . وَقَدْ وَرَدَ التَّرْغِيب فِي تَعْلِيم الْفَرَائِض وَهَذِهِ الْفَرَائِض الْخَاصَّة مِنْ أَهَمّ ذَلِكَ رَوَى أَبُو دَاوُد وَابْن مَاجَهْ مِنْ حَدِيث عَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن زِيَاد بْن أَنْعُم الْإِفْرِيقِيّ عَنْ عَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن رَافِع التَّنُوخِيّ عَنْ عَبْد اللَّه بْن عَمْرو مَرْفُوعًا " الْعِلْم ثَلَاثَة وَمَا سِوَى ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ فَضْل آيَة مُحْكَمَة أَوْ سُنَّة قَائِمَة أَوْ فَرِيضَة عَادِلَة " . وَعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " تَعَلَّمُوا الْفَرَائِض وَعَلِّمُوهُ النَّاس فَإِنَّهُ نِصْف الْعِلْم وَهُوَ يَنْسَى وَهُوَ أَوَّل شَيْء يُنْزَع مِنْ أُمَّتِي " رَوَاهُ اِبْن مَاجَهْ وَفِي إِسْنَاده ضَعْف . وَقَدْ رُوِيَ مِنْ حَدِيث اِبْن مَسْعُود وَأَبِي سَعِيد وَفِي كُلّ مِنْهُمَا نَظَر . قَالَ اِبْن عُيَيْنَة : إِنَّمَا سَمَّى الْفَرَائِض نِصْف الْعِلْم لِأَنَّهُ يُبْتَلَى بِهِ النَّاس كُلّهمْ . وَقَالَ الْبُخَارِيّ عِنْد تَفْسِير هَذِهِ الْآيَة : حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيم بْن مُوسَى حَدَّثَنَا هِشَام أَنَّ اِبْن جُرَيْج أَخْبَرَهُمْ قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنِي اِبْن الْمُنْكَدِر عَنْ جَابِر بْن عَبْد اللَّه قَالَ : عَادَنِي رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَبُو بَكْر فِي بَنِي سَلِمَة مَاشِيَيْنِ فَوَجَدَنِي النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَا أَعْقِل شَيْئًا فَدَعَا بِمَاءٍ فَتَوَضَّأَ مِنْهُ ثُمَّ رَشَّ عَلَيَّ فَأَفَقْت فَقُلْت : مَا تَأْمُرنِي أَنْ أَصْنَع فِي مَالِي يَا رَسُول اللَّه ؟ فَنَزَلَتْ يُوصِيكُمْ اللَّه فِي أَوْلَادكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْل حَظّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ وَكَذَا رَوَاهُ مُسْلِم وَالنَّسَائِيّ مِنْ حَدِيث حَجَّاج بْن مُحَمَّد الْأَعْوَر عَنْ اِبْن جُرَيْج بِهِ وَرَوَاهُ الْجَمَاعَة كُلّهمْ مِنْ حَدِيث سُفْيَان بْن عُيَيْنَة عَنْ مُحَمَّد بْن الْمُنْكَدِر عَنْ جَابِر. حَدِيث آخَر فِي سَبَب نُزُول الْآيَة قَالَ أَحْمَد : حَدَّثَنَا زَكَرِيَّا بْن عَدِيّ حَدَّثَنَا عُبَيْد اللَّه هُوَ اِبْن عَمْرو الرَّقِّيّ عَنْ عَبْد اللَّه بْن مُحَمَّد بْن عَقِيل عَنْ جَابِر قَالَ : جَاءَتْ اِمْرَأَة سَعْد بْن الرَّبِيع إِلَى رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَتْ : يَا رَسُول اللَّه هَاتَانِ اِبْنَتَا سَعْد بْن الرَّبِيع قُتِلَ أَبُوهُمَا مَعَك فِي يَوْم أُحُد شَهِيدًا وَإِنَّ عَمّهمَا أَخَذَ مَالهمَا فَلَمْ يَدَع لَهُمَا مَالًا وَلَا يُنْكَحَانِ إِلَّا وَلَهُمَا مَال قَالَ : فَقَالَ " يَقْضِي اللَّه فِي ذَلِكَ " فَنَزَلَتْ آيَة الْمِيرَاث فَأَرْسَلَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى عَمّهمَا فَقَالَ : " أَعْطِ اِبْنَتَيْ سَعْد الثُّلُثَيْنِ وَأُمّهمَا الثُّمُن وَمَا بَقِيَ فَهُوَ لَك " وَقَدْ رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَابْن مَاجَهْ مِنْ طُرُق عَنْ عَبْد اللَّه بْن مُحَمَّد بْن عَقِيل بِهِ قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ : وَلَا يُعْرَف إِلَّا مِنْ حَدِيثه . وَالظَّاهِر أَنَّ حَدِيث جَابِر الْأَوَّل إِنَّمَا نَزَلَ بِسَبَبِهِ الْآيَة الْأَخِيرَة مِنْ هَذِهِ السُّورَة كَمَا سَيَأْتِي فَإِنَّهُ إِنَّمَا كَانَ لَهُ إِذْ ذَاكَ أَخَوَات وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ بَنَات وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ يَرِث كَلَالَة وَلَكِنْ ذَكَرْنَا الْحَدِيث هَهُنَا تَبَعًا لِلْبُخَارِيِّ فَإِنَّهُ ذَكَرَهُ هَهُنَا وَالْحَدِيث الثَّانِي عَنْ جَابِر أَشْبَه بِنُزُولِ هَذِهِ الْآيَة وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم . فَقَوْله تَعَالَى " يُوصِيكُمْ اللَّه فِي أَوْلَادكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْل حَظّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ " أَيْ يَأْمُركُمْ بِالْعَدْلِ فِيهِمْ فَإِنَّ أَهْل الْجَاهِلِيَّة كَانُوا يَجْعَلُونَ جَمِيع الْمِيرَاث لِلذُّكُورِ دُون الْإِنَاث فَأَمَرَ اللَّه تَعَالَى بِالتَّسْوِيَةِ بَيْنهمْ فِي أَصْل الْمِيرَاث وَفَاوَتَ بَيْن الصِّنْفَيْنِ فَجَعَلَ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْل حَظّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ وَذَلِكَ لِاحْتِيَاجِ الرَّجُل إِلَى مُؤْنَة النَّفَقَة وَالْكُلْفَة وَمُعَانَاة التِّجَارَة وَالتَّكَسُّب وَتَحَمُّل الْمَشَاقّ فَنَاسَبَ أَنْ يُعْطَى ضِعْفَيْ مَا تَأْخُذهُ الْأُنْثَى . وَقَدْ اِسْتَنْبَطَ بَعْض الْأَذْكِيَاء مِنْ قَوْله تَعَالَى " يُوصِيكُمْ اللَّه فِي أَوْلَادكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْل حَظّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ " أَنَّهُ تَعَالَى أَرْحَم بِخَلْقِهِ مِنْ الْوَالِدَة بِوَلَدِهَا حَيْثُ أَوْصَى الْوَالِدَيْنِ بِأَوْلَادِهِمْ فَعُلِمَ أَنَّهُ أَرْحَم بِهِمْ مِنْهُمْ كَمَا جَاءَ فِي الْحَدِيث الصَّحِيح وَقَدْ رَأَى اِمْرَأَة مِنْ السَّبْي فُرِّقَ بَيْنهَا وَبَيْن وَلَدهَا فَجَعَلَتْ تَدُور عَلَى وَلَدهَا فَلَمَّا وَجَدَتْهُ مِنْ السَّبْي أَخَذَتْهُ فَأَلْصَقَتْهُ بِصَدْرِهَا وَأَرْضَعَتْهُ فَقَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَآله وَسَلَّمَ لِأَصْحَابِهِ " أَتَرَوْنَ هَذِهِ طَارِحَة وَلَدهَا فِي النَّار وَهِيَ تَقْدِر عَلَى ذَلِكَ " ؟ قَالُوا : لَا يَا رَسُول اللَّه قَالَ " فَوَاَللَّهِ لَلَّه أَرْحَم بِعِبَادِهِ مِنْ هَذِهِ بِوَلَدِهَا " وَقَالَ الْبُخَارِيّ هَهُنَا : حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّد بْن يُوسُف عَنْ وَرْقَاء عَنْ اِبْن أَبِي نَجِيح عَنْ عَطَاء عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ : كَانَ الْمَال لِلْوَلَدِ وَكَانَتْ الْوَصِيَّة لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ فَنَسَخَ اللَّه مِنْ ذَلِكَ مَا أَحَبّ فَجَعَلَ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْل حَظّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ وَجَعَلَ لِلْأَبَوَيْنِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا السُّدُس وَالثُّلُث وَجَعَلَ لِلزَّوْجَةِ الثُّمُن وَالرُّبْع وَلِلزَّوْجِ الشَّطْر وَالرُّبْع وَقَالَ الْعَوْفِيّ عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس " يُوصِيكُمْ اللَّه فِي أَوْلَادكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْل حَظّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ " وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ الْفَرَائِض الَّتِي فَرَضَ اللَّه فِيهَا مَا فَرَضَ لِلْوَلَدِ الذَّكَر وَالْأُنْثَى وَالْأَبَوَيْنِ كَرِهَهَا النَّاس أَوْ بَعْضهمْ وَقَالُوا : تُعْطَى الْمَرْأَة الرُّبْع أَوْ الثُّمُن وَتُعْطَى الِابْنَة النِّصْف وَيُعْطَى الْغُلَام الصَّغِير وَلَيْسَ مِنْ هَؤُلَاءِ أَحَد يُقَاتِل الْقَوْم وَلَا يَحُوز الْغَنِيمَة اُسْكُتُوا عَنْ هَذَا الْحَدِيث لَعَلَّ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَنْسَاهُ أَوْ نَقُول لَهُ فَيُغَيِّر فَقَالُوا : يَا رَسُول اللَّه تُعْطَى الْجَارِيَة نِصْف مَا تَرَكَ أَبُوهَا وَلَيْسَتْ تَرْكَب الْفَرَس وَلَا تُقَاتِل الْقَوْم وَيُعْطَى الصَّبِيّ الْمِيرَاث وَلَيْسَ يُغْنِي شَيْئًا وَكَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة لَا يُعْطُونَ الْمِيرَاث إِلَّا لِمَنْ قَاتَلَ الْقَوْم وَيُعْطُونَهُ الْأَكْبَر فَالْأَكْبَر رَوَاهُ اِبْن أَبِي حَاتِم وَابْن جَرِير أَيْضًا وَقَوْله " فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْق اِثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ " قَالَ بَعْض النَّاس : قَوْله فَوْق زَائِدَة وَتَقْدِيره فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاء اِثْنَتَيْنِ كَمَا فِي قَوْله " فَاضْرِبُوا فَوْق الْأَعْنَاق " وَهَذَا غَيْر مُسَلَّم لَا هُنَا وَلَا هُنَاكَ فَإِنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِي الْقُرْآن شَيْء زَائِد لَا فَائِدَة فِيهِ وَهَذَا مُمْتَنِع : ثُمَّ قَوْله " فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ " لَوْ كَانَ الْمُرَاد مَا قَالُوهُ لَقَالَ فَلَهُمَا ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ وَإِنَّمَا اُسْتُفِيدَ كَوْن الثُّلُثَيْنِ لِلْبِنْتَيْنِ مِنْ حُكْم الْأُخْتَيْنِ فِي الْآيَة الْأَخِيرَة فَإِنَّهُ تَعَالَى حَكَمَ فِيهَا لِلْأُخْتَيْنِ بِالثُّلُثَيْنِ وَإِذَا وَرِثَ الْأُخْتَانِ الثُّلُثَيْنِ فَلَأَنْ يَرِث الْبِنْتَانِ الثُّلُثَيْنِ بِالطَّرِيقِ الْأَوْلَى . وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ فِي حَدِيث جَابِر أَنَّ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَكَمَ لِابْنَتَيْ سَعْد بْن الرَّبِيع بِالثُّلُثَيْنِ فَدَلَّ الْكِتَاب وَالسُّنَّة عَلَى ذَلِكَ وَأَيْضًا فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ " وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَة فَلَهَا النِّصْف " فَلَوْ كَانَ لِلْبِنْتَيْنِ النِّصْف لَنَصَّ عَلَيْهِ أَيْضًا فَلَمَّا حَكَمَ بِهِ لِلْوَاحِدَةِ عَلَى اِنْفِرَادهَا دَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّ الْبِنْتَيْنِ فِي حُكْم الثَّلَاث وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا السُّدُس " إِلَى آخِره الْأَبَوَانِ لَهُمَا فِي الْإِرْث أَحْوَال " أَحَدهَا " أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا مَعَ الْأَوْلَاد فَيُفْرَض لِكُلِّ وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا السُّدُس فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِلْمَيِّتِ إِلَّا بِنْت وَاحِدَة فُرِضَ لَهَا النِّصْف وَلِلْأَبَوَيْنِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا السُّدُس وَأَخَذَ الْأَب السُّدُس الْآخَر بِالتَّعْصِيبِ فَيُجْمَع لَهُ وَالْحَالَة هَذِهِ بَيْن الْفَرْض وَالتَّعْصِيب " الْحَال الثَّانِي " أَنْ يَنْفَرِد الْأَبَوَانِ بِالْمِيرَاثِ فَيُفْرَض لِلْأُمِّ الثُّلُث وَالْحَالَة هَذِهِ وَيَأْخُذ الْأَب الْبَاقِي بِالتَّعْصِيبِ الْمَحْض فَيَكُون قَدْ أَخَذَ ضِعْفَيْ مَا حَصَلَ لِلْأُمِّ وَهُوَ الثُّلُثَانِ فَلَوْ كَانَ مَعَهُمَا زَوْج أَوْ زَوْجَة وَيَأْخُذ الزَّوْج النِّصْف وَالزَّوْجَة الرُّبْع ثُمَّ اِخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاء مَاذَا تَأْخُذ الْأُمّ بَعْد ذَلِكَ ؟ عَلَى ثَلَاثَة أَقْوَال : " أَحَدهَا " أَنَّهَا تَأْخُذ ثُلُث الْبَاقِي فِي الْمَسْأَلَتَيْنِ لِأَنَّ الْبَاقِي كَأَنَّهُ جَمِيع الْمِيرَاث بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَيْهِمَا وَقَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّه لَهَا نِصْف مَا جَعَلَ لِلْأَبِ فَتَأْخُذ ثُلُث الْبَاقِي وَيَأْخُذ الْأَب الْبَاقِي ثُلُثَيْهِ هَذَا قَوْل عُمَر وَعُثْمَان وَأَصَحّ الرِّوَايَتَيْنِ عَنْ عَلِيّ وَبِهِ يَقُول اِبْن مَسْعُود وَزَيْد بْن ثَابِت وَهُوَ قَوْل الْفُقَهَاء السَّبْعَة وَالْأَئِمَّة الْأَرْبَعَة وَجُمْهُور الْعُلَمَاء . " وَالثَّانِي " أَنَّهَا تَأْخُذ ثُلُث جَمِيع الْمَال لِعُمُومِ قَوْله " فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَد وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلِأُمِّهِ الثُّلُث " فَإِنَّ الْآيَة أَعَمّ مِنْ أَنْ يَكُون مَعَهَا زَوْج أَوْ زَوْجَة أَوْ لَا وَهُوَ قَوْل اِبْن عَبَّاس. وَرُوِيَ عَنْ عَلِيّ وَمُعَاذ بْن جَبَل نَحْوه . وَبِهِ يَقُول شُرَيْح وَدَاوُد الظَّاهِرِيّ وَاخْتَارَهُ أَبُو الْحُسَيْن مُحَمَّد بْن عَبْد اللَّه بْن اللَّبَّان الْبَصْرِيّ فِي كِتَابه الْإِيجَاز فِي عِلْم الْفَرَائِض وَهَذَا فِيهِ نَظَر بَلْ هُوَ ضَعِيف لِأَنَّ ظَاهِر الْآيَة إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِذَا اسْتَبْدَأَ بِجَمِيعِ التَّرِكَة وَأَمَّا هُنَا فَيَأْخُذ الزَّوْج أَوْ الزَّوْجَة الْفَرْض وَيَبْقَى الْبَاقِي كَأَنَّهُ جَمِيع التَّرِكَة فَتَأْخُذ ثُلُثه . " وَالْقَوْل الثَّالِث " أَنَّهَا تَأْخُذ ثُلُث جَمِيع الْمَال فِي مَسْأَلَة الزَّوْجَة خَاصَّة فَإِنَّهَا تَأْخُذ الرُّبْع وَهُوَ ثَلَاثَة مِنْ اِثْنَيْ عَشَر وَتَأْخُذ الْأُمّ الثُّلُث وَهُوَ أَرْبَعَة فَيَبْقَى خَمْسَة لِلْأَبِ . وَأَمَّا فِي مَسْأَلَة الزَّوْج فَتَأْخُذ ثُلُث الْبَاقِي لِئَلَّا تَأْخُذ أَكْثَر مِنْ الْأَب لَوْ أَخَذَتْ ثُلُث الْمَال فَتَكُون الْمَسْأَلَة مِنْ سِتَّة : لِلزَّوْجِ النِّصْف ثَلَاثَة لِلْأُمِّ ثُلُث الْبَاقِي بَعْد ذَلِكَ وَهُوَ سَهْم وَلِلْأَبِ الْبَاقِي بَعْد ذَلِكَ وَهُوَ سَهْمَانِ. وَيُحْكَى هَذَا عَنْ اِبْن سِيرِينَ وَهُوَ مُرَكَّب مِنْ الْقَوْلَيْنِ الْأَوَّلَيْنِ وَهُوَ ضَعِيف أَيْضًا وَالصَّحِيح الْأَوَّل وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم . وَالْحَال الثَّالِث مِنْ أَحْوَال الْأَبَوَيْنِ وَهُوَ اِجْتِمَاعهمَا مَعَ الْإِخْوَة سَوَاء كَانُوا مِنْ الْأَبَوَيْنِ أَوْ مِنْ الْأَب أَوْ مِنْ الْأُمّ فَإِنَّهُمْ لَا يَرِثُونَ مَعَ الْأَب شَيْئًا وَلَكِنَّهُمْ مَعَ ذَلِكَ يَحْجُبُونَ الْأُمّ عَنْ الثُّلُث إِلَى السُّدُس فَيُفْرَض لَهَا مَعَ وُجُودهمْ السُّدُس فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ وَارِث سِوَاهَا وَسِوَى الْأَب أَخَذَ الْأَب الْبَاقِي . وَحُكْم الْأَخَوَيْنِ فِيمَا ذَكَرْنَاهُ كَحُكْمِ الْإِخْوَة عِنْد الْجُمْهُور . وَقَدْ رَوَى الْبَيْهَقِيّ مِنْ طَرِيق شُعْبَة مَوْلَى اِبْن عَبَّاس عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس أَنَّهُ دَخَلَ عَلَى عُثْمَان فَقَالَ : إِنَّ الْأَخَوَيْنِ لَا يَرُدَّانِ الْأُمّ عَنْ الثُّلُث قَالَ اللَّه تَعَالَى " فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَة " فَالْأَخَوَانِ لَيْسَا بِلِسَانِ قَوْمك إِخْوَة فَقَالَ عُثْمَان : لَا أَسْتَطِيع تَغْيِير مَا كَانَ قَبْلِي وَمَضَى فِي الْأَمْصَار وَتَوَارَثَ بِهِ النَّاس . وَفِي صِحَّة هَذَا الْأَثَر نَظَر فَإِنَّ شُعْبَة هَذَا تَكَلَّمَ فِيهِ مَالِك بْن أَنَس وَلَوْ كَانَ هَذَا صَحِيحًا عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس لَذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ أَصْحَابه الْأَخِصَّاء بِهِ وَالْمَنْقُول عَنْهُمْ خِلَافه وَقَدْ رَوَى عَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن أَبِي الزِّنَاد عَنْ خَارِجَة بْن زَيْد عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : الْأَخَوَانِ تُسَمَّى إِخْوَة وَقَدْ أَفْرَدْت لِهَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَة جُزْءًا عَلَى حِدَة . وَقَالَ اِبْن أَبِي حَاتِم حَدَّثَنَا أَبِي حَدَّثَنَا عَبْد الْعَزِيز بْن الْمُغِيرَة حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيد بْن زُرَيْع عَنْ سَعِيد عَنْ قَتَادَة نَحْوه وَقَوْله " فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَة فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُس " أَضَرُّوا بِالْأُمِّ وَلَا يَرِثُونَ وَلَا يَحْجُبهَا الْأَخ الْوَاحِد عَنْ الثُّلُث وَيَحْجُبهَا مَا فَوْق ذَلِكَ وَكَانَ أَهْل الْعِلْم يَرَوْنَ أَنَّهُمْ إِنَّمَا حَجَبُوا أُمّهمْ عَنْ الثُّلُث أَنَّ أَبَاهُمْ يَلِي إِنْكَاحهمْ وَنَفَقَته عَلَيْهِمْ دُون أُمّهمْ وَهَذَا كَلَام حَسَن . لَكِنْ رُوِيَ عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس بِإِسْنَادٍ صَحِيح أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَرَى أَنَّ السُّدُس الَّذِي حَجَبُوهُ عَنْ أُمّهمْ يَكُون لَهُمْ وَهَذَا قَوْل شَاذّ رَوَاهُ اِبْن جَرِير فِي تَفْسِيره فَقَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَن بْن يَحْيَى حَدَّثَنَا عَبْد الرَّزَّاق أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَر عَنْ أَبِي طَاوُس عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ : السُّدُس الَّذِي حَجَبَتْهُ الْإِخْوَة الْأُمّ لَهُمْ إِنَّمَا حَجَبُوا أُمّهمْ عَنْهُ لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ دُون أَبِيهِمْ . ثُمَّ قَالَ اِبْن جَرِير : وَهَذَا قَوْل مُخَالِف لِجَمِيعِ الْأُمَّة . وَقَدْ حَدَّثَنِي يُونُس أَخْبَرَنَا سُفْيَان أَخْبَرَنَا عَمْرو عَنْ الْحَسَن بْن مُحَمَّد عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس أَنَّهُ قَالَ : الْكَلَالَة مَنْ لَا وَلَد لَهُ وَلَا وَالِد . وَقَوْله " مِنْ بَعْد وَصِيَّة يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دِين " أَجْمَعَ الْعُلَمَاء مِنْ السَّلَف وَالْخَلَف عَلَى أَنَّ الدَّيْن مُقَدَّم عَلَى الْوَصِيَّة وَذَلِكَ عِنْد إِمْعَان النَّظَر يُفْهَم مِنْ فَحْوَى الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة وَرَوَى أَحْمَد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَابْن مَاجَهْ وَأَصْحَاب التَّفَاسِير مِنْ حَدِيث اِبْن إِسْحَاق عَنْ الْحَارِث بْن عَبْد اللَّه الْأَعْوَر عَنْ عَلِيّ بْن أَبِي طَالِب قَالَ : إِنَّكُمْ تَقْرَءُونَ " مِنْ بَعْد وَصِيَّة يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْن " وَإِنَّ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَضَى بِالدَّيْنِ قَبْل الْوَصِيَّة وَإِنَّ أَعْيَان بَنِي الْأُمّ يَتَوَارَثُونَ دُون بَنِي الْعِلَّات يَرِث الرَّجُل أَخَاهُ لِأَبِيهِ وَأُمّه دُون أَخِيهِ لِأَبِيهِ . ثُمَّ قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ : لَا نَعْرِفهُ إِلَّا مِنْ حَدِيث الْحَارِث وَقَدْ تَكَلَّمَ فِيهِ بَعْض أَهْل الْعِلْم " قُلْت " لَكِنْ كَانَ حَافِظًا لِلْفَرَائِضِ مُعْتَنِيًا بِهَا وَبِالْحِسَابِ فَاَللَّه أَعْلَم وَقَوْله " آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ لَا تَدْرُونَ أَيّهمْ أَقْرَب لَكُمْ نَفْعًا " أَيْ إِنَّمَا فَرَضْنَا لِلْآبَاءِ وَالْأَبْنَاء وَسَاوَيْنَا بَيْن الْكُلّ فِي أَصْل الْمِيرَاث عَلَى خِلَاف مَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ الْأَمْر فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة وَعَلَى خِلَاف مَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ الْأَمْر فِي اِبْتِدَاء الْإِسْلَام مِنْ كَوْن الْمَال لِلْوَلَدِ وَلِلْأَبَوَيْنِ الْوَصِيَّة كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس إِنَّمَا نَسَخَ اللَّه ذَلِكَ إِلَى هَذَا فَفَرَضَ لِهَؤُلَاءِ بِحَسَبِهِمْ لِأَنَّ الْإِنْسَان قَدْ يَأْتِيه النَّفْع الدُّنْيَوِيّ أَوْ الْأُخْرَوِيّ أَوْ هُمَا مِنْ أَبِيهِ مَا لَا يَأْتِيه مِنْ اِبْنه وَقَدْ يَكُون بِالْعَكْسِ وَلِذَا قَالَ " آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ لَا تَدْرُونَ أَيّهمْ أَقْرَب لَكُمْ نَفْعًا " أَيْ أَنَّ النَّفْع مُتَوَقَّع وَمَرْجُوّ مِنْ هَذَا كَمَا هُوَ مُتَوَقَّع وَمَرْجُوّ مِنْ الْآخَر فَلِهَذَا فَرَضْنَا لِهَذَا وَهَذَا وَسَاوَيْنَا بَيْن الْقِسْمَيْنِ فِي أَصْل الْمِيرَاث وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم وَقَوْله " فَرِيضَة مِنْ اللَّه " أَيْ هَذَا الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَاهُ مِنْ تَفْصِيل الْمِيرَاث وَإِعْطَاء بَعْض الْوَرَثَة أَكْثَر مِنْ بَعْض هُوَ فَرْض مِنْ اللَّه حَكَمَ بِهِ وَقَضَاهُ وَاَللَّه عَلِيم حَكِيم الَّذِي يَضَع الْأَشْيَاء فِي مَجَالهَا وَمُعْطِي كُلًّا مَا يَسْتَحِقّهُ بِحَسَبِهِ وَلِهَذَا قَالَ " إِنَّ اللَّه كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا " .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



نحب نسمع ردود يا احبة, و يا ريت ما تنسون الموضوع الاول و تشعباته...​​​*[/FONT]


----------



## أنا مسلم (12 يناير 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على الرسل أجمعين



> اولا و قبل كل شئ, انه لمن المحزن ان نرى اناسا مشغولين بالميراث و شهوات الدينا و ملاذها المادية, التي اصبح التركيز عليها فقط لا غير, فانا لم ارى مداخلة تخص قيمة المرأة في المسيحية من ناحية الاحترام و الكيان و الحرية و الثقة, بل ما اراه هو تدقيق بحث للماديات, بالرغم من ذلك, فان الاخ الامسلم عندما قدم مداخلته, كان غير امين بدرجة كبيرة


أولا يشهد الله عزوجل كيف أراجع النص وأتحرى فيه الهدف وأقرأه من بدايته إلى نهايته
ثانيا نحن هنا للتحاور فمن يخطئ يصحح وإلا فلما الحوار إذا ؟؟
ثالثا انت من عليك إثبات تكريم الكتاب المقدس للمرأه وليس نحن !!!
رابعا لم أرى فى نقدك لى إلا اننى كان المفروض كما فهمت ان أنقل الإصحاح كله !!



> فيا عزيزي يا مسلم, ان كنت تقرأ قصة قصيرة, لايمكنك معرفة البداية و النهاية و محتواها بقرأة سطرين فقط!!! و بالتالي لا تستطيع الخروج بخلاصة من هذه القصة القصيرة التي قد تكون من صفحة و نص او صفحتين


صدقنى قرأته لأنى تحاورت فيه مع مسيحى فى موقع إلحادى حوله



> فيا عزيزي, كيف تحكم على نص بقصه و اظهار سطرين (بل اقل) من النص فقط؟


ياعزيزى هل أخذت من النص مادلست به على المعنى الصحيح له
مانقلته هو مافهمته للنص وركزت على الأهم وأنت عليك ان تصحح لى إذا كنت مخطئ خصوصا وأنى لم أقل انى عالم فى الكتاب المقدس 



> هل انت من اهل الذين يقصون الكلمات و استخراج ما يحلو لهم من الكلام؟


لا بل انى مع الظاهر أولا ثم القرائن للإستشهاد بالمعانى المطويه فى الكلمات



> فلو حبيت اللعبة هذه, ممكن ننبسط كثير لو جربناها على القرأن, الا ان العقل و لمنطق لا يقبل ب1لك, و لكي لا اطول في مداخلتي, دعونا نقرأ النص مع بعض يا احبة:


أولا للنسخه التى أنقل منها:
36: 1 و تقدم رؤوس الاباء من عشيرة بني جلعاد بن ماكير بن منسى من عشائر بني يوسف و تكلموا قدام موسى و قدام الرؤساء رؤوس الاباء من بني اسرائيل 
36: 2 و قالوا قد امر الرب سيدي ان يعطي الارض بقسمة بالقرعة لبني اسرائيل و قد امر سيدي من الرب ان يعطي نصيب صلفحاد اخينا لبناته 
36: 3 فان صرن نساء لاحد من بني اسباط بني اسرائيل يؤخذ نصيبهن من نصيب ابائنا و يضاف الى نصيب السبط الذي صرن له فمن قرعة نصيبنا يؤخذ 
36: 4 و متى كان اليوبيل لبني اسرائيل يضاف نصيبهن الى نصيب السبط الذي صرن له و من نصيب سبط ابائنا يؤخذ نصيبهن 
36: 5 فامر موسى بني اسرائيل حسب قول الرب قائلا بحق تكلم سبط بني يوسف 
36: 6 هذا ما امر به الرب عن بنات صلفحاد قائلا من حسن في اعينهن يكن له نساء و لكن لعشيرة سبط ابائهن يكن نساء 
36: 7 فلا يتحول نصيب لبني اسرائيل من سبط الى سبط بل يلازم بنو اسرائيل كل واحد نصيب سبط ابائه 
36: 8 و كل بنت ورثت نصيبا من اسباط بني اسرائيل تكون امراة لواحد من عشيرة سبط ابيها لكي يرث بنو اسرائيل كل واحد نصيب ابائه 
36: 9 فلا يتحول نصيب من سبط الى سبط اخر بل يلازم اسباط بني اسرائيل كل واحد نصيبه 
36: 10 كما امر الرب موسى كذلك فعلت بنات صلفحاد 
36: 11 فصارت محلة و ترصة و حجلة و ملكة و نوعة بنات صلفحاد نساء لبني اعمامهن 
36: 12 صرن نساء من عشائر بني منسى بن يوسف فبقي نصيبهن في سبط عشيرة ابيهن

موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت 
http://st-takla.org/pub_oldtest/04_numer.html



> ببساطة فإن معنى القصة أن البنات اللواتى يردن أن يتزوجن من خارج السبط يخسرن ميراث أبائهن
> . وآل بنت حُرة فيما تقرره، هل تريد ميراثها أم تريد زوجاً.


ببساطه انت تتكلم فى المشرق وانا أتكلم فى المغرب !!
انا أتحدث انهن سيأخذن ميراث ولكن سينتقل منها إلى زوجها 
36: 3 فان صرن نساء لاحد من بني اسباط بني اسرائيل يؤخذ نصيبهن من نصيب ابائنا و يضاف الى نصيب السبط الذي صرن له فمن قرعة نصيبنا يؤخذ
36: 4 و متى كان اليوبيل لبني اسرائيل يضاف نصيبهن الى نصيب السبط الذي صرن له و من نصيب سبط ابائنا يؤخذ نصيبهن

هذا عزيزى ماأتحدث عنه وليس فى خاطرى ان تتزوج من الخارج او من الداخل الفكره ماذا بعد الميراث وهذا مالم تتحدث انت عنه انت تتحدث عن فكرة ميراثهم من عدمه وأنا أتحدث ماذا بعد الميراث ... فهمت كلامى عزيزى ؟؟

كما ان هذا سيقودنا إلى إستفسارات أكثر لماذا هذا الأمر 
لماذا التخيير بين ان تتزوج من طائفه معينه وليس بالحريه المطلقه هل أشم فى هذا رائحه إعتبار غير اليهود ليس على نفس المستوى ؟؟ خصوصا وان منهجية شعب الله المختار أطلقت على اليهود



> وتفسير خذا روحياً فى نهاية هذه الرحلة أن من يريد أن يلتصق بالكنيسة فى خلال رحلة هذه الحياة لن يخسر ميراثه السماوى، أو بمعنى آخر فكل نفس تلتصق بعريسها السماوى يسوع المسيح الذى هو من نفس سبطها
> (هو عريس الكنيسة) هذه النفس ترث مع المسيح، تصير النفس وارثة لله مع المسيح (رو ١٧:٨ ). ولكن آل إنسان حر أن يختار المسيح فيبقى لهُ ميراثه أو يختار آخر ويضيع ميراثه. وهذا الإصحاح بعد إصحاح الملجأ آأنه دعوة أن نظل فى حماية المسيح حتى لا نخسر ميراثنا. وهو يشبه ختام سفر الرؤيا من يظلم فليظلم بعد....
> (رؤ ١١:٢٢ ). أى بعد أن قدم الله آل شىء وأعد الميراث ترآنا أحراراً.


شكرا لكن نحن نتحدث عن ميراث مادى ملموس محسوس وليس كلام روحى 
فلن أصرف على زوجتى كلام روحانى ..لكل مقام مقال عزيزى
فليس معنى انى أريد المسيح وأحبه ان أجلس بلا عمل ولاشغل ولاسعى للرزق 



> والان يا احبة, لنرى ما هو نصيب المرأة في الاسلام, و يا ريت نجد رد من الاحبة, فمثل ما انتم شطار بطرح الاسئلة, كونوا شطار باجواب ايضا


بما انه حتى الأن لم ترد على من ناحية فكرتى فأسمح لى بتأجيل موضوع ميراث النساء فى الإسلام لما بعد الإنتهاء من ميراثهن فى كتابك حتى لايتشتت الموضوع ونخرج بمضمون حقيقى خالى من التشويش وتضارب الأفكار
على انه عزيزى هناك قواعد أوليه للميراث وليس الامر على الاهواء 
فالرجل ملزم شرعا بالإنفاق على زوجته وإذا لم يفعل فهو أثم شرعا وكفى به هذا إثم لدخوله النار
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:
(كفى بالمرء إثما أن يضيع من يعول )
فى حين ان المرأه غير ملزمه بهذا بل من حقها الطلاق لعجزه عن الإنفاق عليها
فهل بالعقل والمنطق ستساوى بين الإثنين فى النصيب خصوصا وان إنفاق المرأه على زوجها صدقه وليس بفرض


----------



## ma7aba (13 يناير 2006)

عزيزي انا مسلم لماذا تجاهلت ردي رغم انه صغير ومقتضب جدا إن كنت تريد ان تأتي بتشريعات من العهد القديم فسأل اليهود عنها رغم ان الأخ ماي روك اوضح بشكل كامل خطأك بالتعامل مع النص التشريعي أما إذا كنت تريد التشريع المسيحي سأورده لك مرة اخرى وهذا المتبع بالكنائس:


بشأن الميراث بالمسيحية فيقسم بالتساوي ولا فرق بين شاب وفتاة والسبب أننا كلنا ابناء الله ندعى ولأن لأن الكل واحد في المسيح يسوع ولا فرق أبدا بينهما


----------



## نذير (13 يناير 2006)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> عزيزي انا مسلم لماذا تجاهلت ردي رغم انه صغير ومقتضب جدا إن كنت تريد ان تأتي بتشريعات من العهد القديم فسأل اليهود عنها رغم ان الأخ ماي روك اوضح بشكل كامل خطأك بالتعامل مع النص التشريعي أما إذا كنت تريد التشريع المسيحي سأورده لك مرة اخرى وهذا المتبع بالكنائس:
> 
> 
> بشأن الميراث بالمسيحية فيقسم بالتساوي ولا فرق بين شاب وفتاة والسبب أننا كلنا ابناء الله ندعى ولأن لأن الكل واحد في المسيح يسوع ولا فرق أبدا بينهما



حسنا يا سيد محبة ، في الاسلام الاخت ايضا ترث والام ايضا ترث ولكل نسبة معينة والابناء يرثون الذكر نصيبين والانثى نصيب واحد .

حسنا ، انتم تقسمون الميراث بين الابناء بالعدل وتحرمون الام من ميراث ابنها والاخت من ميراث اخيها فيكون مصيرهما بيوت العجزة والمسنين ، اليس كذلك ؟
ان كنت انا مخطئ وضح لي .
بالنسبة لمشاركة ماي روك ، فهو صحيح تماما بالنسبة للبروتستانت ، اما الكاثوليك والارثوذكس فلا يرجعون لشريعة العهد القديم .

تحياتي


----------



## ma7aba (14 يناير 2006)

> حسنا ، انتم تقسمون الميراث بين الابناء بالعدل وتحرمون الام من ميراث ابنها والاخت من ميراث اخيها فيكون مصيرهما بيوت العجزة والمسنين ، اليس كذلك ؟


ومن قال لك هذا التخريف كل القربة ذات الصلة الأولى اي الأبن والأخ والأخت والأم والزوجة والأبنة يرثون وبنفس النسبة 
إلا إذا تنازلوا هم عن نسبتهم وهذا مايحدث عادة عندما تكون الأخت متزوجة وزوجها معه مال وهي ليست بحاجة للتركة فتتركها لأبناء الأخ

وبالنسبة لشريعة العهد القديم لا البروتستانت ولا الكاثوليك والأورثودوكس يأخذون بها الشريعة هي اننا واحد بالمسيح وهذه هي فقط


----------



## مسلم سلفي (14 يناير 2006)

> لا ليس بولس
> Gn:3:16:
> 16. وقال للمرأة تكثيرا اكثر اتعاب حبلك.بالوجع تلدين اولادا.والى رجلك يكون اشتياقك وهو يسود عليك. (SVD)
> Gn:3:17:
> ...



و بولس اقر هذا



> لأن هذا كلام الله للمرأة وليس كلامه ولكن أ، تحترم زوجها امام الناس لا أظنه مذلة لها ابدا وبشأن أن المرأة من الرجل وليس العكس أليست المرأة ايضا عندكم هي من آدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فعلى ماذا تعترض انت




انا لا اتكلم عن هذا بل اتكلم علي من حمل المرأة الخطيئة الاولي و جعلها سبب كل المصائب

فأين المساوة في هذا و اين المساوة في هذا النص:

"الرجل ليس من المرأة ، بل المرأة من الرجل ، ولأن الرجل لم يخلق من أجل المرأة ، بل المرأة أجل الرجل /" (كورنثوس(1) 11/8-9) 




> هم سألوا عن الميراث وانا قلت لهم يقسم بالتساوي فعلى



دليلك




> مارأيك ان نقوم بمقارنة بين المرأة بالإسلام والمرأة بالمسيحية وبحسب الواقع و الإنجيل والقرآن أنت أذكر سيئة وانا أذكر سيئة شو رأيك ؟؟؟؟



موافق


----------



## أنا مسلم (14 يناير 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على الرسل أجمعين



> عزيزي انا مسلم لماذا تجاهلت ردي رغم انه صغير ومقتضب جدا إن كنت تريد ان تأتي بتشريعات من العهد القديم فسأل اليهود عنها رغم ان الأخ ماي روك اوضح بشكل كامل خطأك بالتعامل مع النص التشريعي أما إذا كنت تريد التشريع المسيحي سأورده لك مرة اخرى


1-تعرف جيدا عزيزى مذهبى لاأهتم كثيرا بالكلام المجرد بقدر ماأهتم بالنصوص
تعرف جيدا قدرتنا جميعا على التغيير باللسان..فما أسهل من بناء أحكام باللسان

2-مامعنى التشريع اليهودى والتشريع المسيحيى لايصح إجتماع شريعتين عزيزى اما أن أحدهما مقدمه على الأخرى فتكون ناسخه والأخرى منسوخه (وهذا بفرض صحة الإثنين) وإما فهو كله لخبطه وكلام لايقبله عقل
وطبعا كلنا نعرف الإنكار التام للفظ النسخ فى الكتاب المقدس فما بالك بالقكره نفسها

3- وانا مع أخى مسلم سلفى فى الحوار نقطه نقطه ليخرج الموضوع بشكل ينم عن حوار متحضر عاقل


----------



## نذير (14 يناير 2006)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> ومن قال لك هذا التخريف كل القربة ذات الصلة الأولى اي الأبن والأخ والأخت والأم والزوجة والأبنة يرثون وبنفس النسبة
> إلا إذا تنازلوا هم عن نسبتهم وهذا مايحدث عادة عندما تكون الأخت متزوجة وزوجها معه مال وهي ليست بحاجة للتركة فتتركها لأبناء الأخ
> 
> وبالنسبة لشريعة العهد القديم لا البروتستانت ولا الكاثوليك والأورثودوكس يأخذون بها الشريعة هي اننا واحد بالمسيح وهذه هي فقط



من السهل ان نقول ما نشاء , لكن هل من نص ؟


----------



## My Rock (14 يناير 2006)

الرد انا بحضر فيه, كونوا صبورين


----------



## My Rock (15 يناير 2006)

​


> أولا يشهد الله عزوجل كيف أراجع النص وأتحرى فيه الهدف وأقرأه من بدايته إلى نهايته




قد يكون كلامك صحيح, لكن هذا ليس ما كان ظاهرا عند مداخلتك, فأنت فقتبست سطر و نصف و أولت النص ما لغير معناه, فأنت قلت ان المرأة ليس لها ميراث و ميراثها يذهب الى زوجها, و هذا مغالطة كبيرة, اذ لو قرأت النص ستجد المعنى واضح, الي وضحته مسبقا و حأعيد توضيحه لاحقا في الرد, لعدم استوعابك او لتجاهل مقصود




> ثانيا نحن هنا للتحاور فمن يخطئ يصحح وإلا فلما الحوار إذا ؟؟


 
لم يرفض احد هذا, لكن لما تجي تحاور في الاشياء التي لا علم لك بها, اطرح مداخلتك على شكل سؤال او استفسار, و لا تطرحه على انه شريعة ثابتة في الكتاب المقدس, فعلى سبيل المثال, كان الاجدر بك ان تسأل عن النص و معناه, و لا تقفز الى خلاصة محتواها ان المرأة ليس لها ميراث







> ثالثا انت من عليك إثبات تكريم الكتاب المقدس للمرأه وليس نحن !!!


 
ما في اعتراض على هذا, لكن هذا لا يعطيك الحق بأقتطاف نصوص و اعطاءها المعنى المشتهى







> رابعا لم أرى فى نقدك لى إلا اننى كان المفروض كما فهمت ان أنقل الإصحاح كله !!




بكل محبة, اذا كان هذا فهمك لردي, فارجوك رجاء محبة ان تقرأ رجي مرة ثانية لانه في الاكثر من ذلك


انه من الغريب ان يتكلم المرء عن ميراث الارض في الكتاب المقدس دون معرفة الاسباط الاثنى عشر و تقسيماتهم, فكما هو مكتوب بالكتاب المقدس, كل سبط له مساحة معينة من ارض اسرائيل, لذلك حفاظا على هذا التقسيم, امر الرب بأن تحتفض المرأة حقها و ان تبقى في داخل السبط حفاظا على تقسيم الارض, اما اذا ارادت الخروج من السبط على اخر, فتخسر حقها لكي لا يتملك الاسباط ارض بعضهم








> ياعزيزى هل أخذت من النص مادلست به على المعنى الصحيح له
> مانقلته هو مافهمته للنص وركزت على الأهم وأنت عليك ان تصحح لى إذا كنت مخطئ خصوصا وأنى لم أقل انى عالم فى الكتاب المقدس


 
ملحوظة حلوة من عندك و كلامك صحيح ان لي تصحيح ما تخطأ فيه, لككن اخي العزيز انت في ردك أتيت و كأنه حكم في العهد القديم و نحن غافلون عنه, فياريت لو كانت مداخلتك مطروحة على شكل سؤال او اسفتسار








> أولا للنسخه التى أنقل منها:
> 36: 1 و تقدم رؤوس الاباء من عشيرة بني جلعاد بن ماكير بن منسى من عشائر بني يوسف و تكلموا قدام موسى و قدام الرؤساء رؤوس الاباء من بني اسرائيل
> 36: 2 و قالوا قد امر الرب سيدي ان يعطي الارض بقسمة بالقرعة لبني اسرائيل و قد امر سيدي من الرب ان يعطي نصيب صلفحاد اخينا لبناته
> 36: 3 فان صرن نساء لاحد من بني اسباط بني اسرائيل يؤخذ نصيبهن من نصيب ابائنا و يضاف الى نصيب السبط الذي صرن له فمن قرعة نصيبنا يؤخذ
> ...


 

عجبي كيف تقرأ اصحاح 36 و لم تفت بأصحاح 27 لمعرفة الخلفية التامة لبنات صلفحاد, و كيف لم تقرأ تقسيم الارض على الاسرائيليين





> انا أتحدث انهن سيأخذن ميراث ولكن سينتقل منها إلى زوجها
> 36: 3 فان صرن نساء لاحد من بني اسباط بني اسرائيل يؤخذ نصيبهن من نصيب ابائنا و يضاف الى نصيب السبط الذي صرن له فمن قرعة نصيبنا يؤخذ
> 36: 4 و متى كان اليوبيل لبني اسرائيل يضاف نصيبهن الى نصيب السبط الذي صرن له و من نصيب سبط ابائنا يؤخذ نصيبهن


 
خليني اوضح لك عزيزي, فالحديث هنا عن, ان البنات المتزوجات من غير سبطهن يكون نسبهم و سبطهم الجديد هو سبط الزوج, و بما ان الملك هو ملك البنت و ستحسب على السبط الجديد, فثروتهم تحسب للسبط الجديد ايضا بما انها اصبح جزءأ من السبط الجديد

وهذا ما اعترض عليه الاباء و العشائر, لان بهذه الطريقة سوف تكون تقسيمة الارض مختلفة عما هو مشرع و في كل زواج بنت من سبط اخر سيكون تقسيمة جديدة للارض و هذا غير مقبول عند الاسباط اجمع, لذلك جيء بالنص التالي الذي ينص على ترك البنت ورثها في الارض فيترك للسبط

ولاحظ معي اخي العزيز ان الكلام هنا لا عن مال او ثروة, بل الكلام هنا عن *الارض* فقط 






> هذا عزيزى ماأتحدث عنه وليس فى خاطرى ان تتزوج من الخارج او من الداخل الفكره ماذا بعد الميراث وهذا مالم تتحدث انت عنه انت تتحدث عن فكرة ميراثهم من عدمه وأنا أتحدث ماذا بعد الميراث ... فهمت كلامى عزيزى ؟؟


 
مثل ما وضحت مسبقا, بعد الميراث و انتسابها الى السبط الجديد, سيكون بالتالي الميراث ملكا للسبط الجديد (اي لهم) لانهن اصبحن في السبط الجديد و ملك الارض يحسب لمجموع افراد السبط






> كما ان هذا سيقودنا إلى إستفسارات أكثر لماذا هذا الأمر
> لماذا التخيير بين ان تتزوج من طائفه معينه وليس بالحريه المطلقه هل أشم فى هذا رائحه إعتبار غير اليهود ليس على نفس المستوى ؟؟ خصوصا وان منهجية شعب الله المختار أطلقت على اليهود


 

نحن نتكلم في هذه الحالة عن ميراث الارض عزيزي, فكما اوضحت مرارا ان الارض كانت موزعة على الاسباط بصورة معينة, و لا يحب ان تتغير هذه التوزيعة بانضمام البنات الوارثات للاسباط الاخرى بارتباطهم بزواج من غير اسباط








> شكرا لكن نحن نتحدث عن ميراث مادى ملموس محسوس وليس كلام روحى


 
انا بشرحلك معنى النص واشارته عزيزي, فاذا كان الكلام الروحي عندك لا يساوي شيئا فهذا يرجع ليك, انا الي علي اوضحلك شئ انت جاهل به





> فلن أصرف على زوجتى كلام روحانى ..لكل مقام مقال عزيزى


 
الكلام هنا عن حال المرأءة المتزوجة بسبط اخر و ليس عنك انت الرجل





> فليس معنى انى أريد المسيح وأحبه ان أجلس بلا عمل ولاشغل ولاسعى للرزق


 
كيف يمكنك ان تربط ما قلته بما نتحدث عنه؟ لا ارى اي علاقة بالموضوع البتة



اعتقد انه دورك الان بالرد على ميراث المرأة في السلام...


سلام و نعمة


----------



## أنا مسلم (15 يناير 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على الرسل أجمعين



> قد يكون كلامك صحيح, لكن هذا ليس ما كان ظاهرا عند مداخلتك, فأنت فقتبست سطر و نصف و أولت النص ما لغير معناه, فأنت قلت ان المرأة ليس لها ميراث و ميراثها يذهب الى زوجها, و هذا مغالطة كبيرة, اذ لو قرأت النص ستجد المعنى واضح, الي وضحته مسبقا و حأعيد توضيحه لاحقا في الرد, لعدم استوعابك او لتجاهل مقصود


إتقى الله عزيزى (روك) ماقلته بالنص فى المداخله 18
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13925&postcount=18
(لاأعرف إعتبره إضافه فما أعرفه انه حتى مع ميراثها سينتقل إلى زوجها ولايجوز لها الإحتفاظ به)

أترى عزيزى أثبت الميراث ولكنى إعتمدت نص يقول انه مع ميراثهم سيأخذ منهم ويضاف إلى زوجهم 
ولم أؤول النص حتى لاتتهمنى بالتحريف بل أقتصرت على النص الواضح المعنى الظاهرى
وسبحان الله بعد ذلك أيضا أتهمت بتجاهل المقصود !!



> لم يرفض احد هذا, لكن لما تجي تحاور في الاشياء التي لا علم لك بها, اطرح مداخلتك على شكل سؤال او استفسار, و لا تطرحه على انه شريعة ثابتة في الكتاب المقدس, فعلى سبيل المثال, كان الاجدر بك ان تسأل عن النص و معناه, و لا تقفز الى خلاصة محتواها ان المرأة ليس لها ميراث


أولا: حضرتك ممكن تراجع مداخلتى رقم 18 وستعرف ان كل تعليقى فقط لايزيد عن سطر واحد لكل نص 
ثانيا : حضرتك أرى الدين مفتوح للجميع من حقى التفكير وإبداء رأى او حتى حكمى على نص معين مادمت لاأخرج بتفسيرى عن المعقول او مخالفة المعنى الظاهر بشده ومادمت أقدم أدلتى على هذا التفسير ...وانت الذى عليك تصويبى إذا كنت مخطئ وعلى انا ألا أترفع عن الإعتراف بالخطئ إذا وقع منى وهذا لاعيب فليس لبحر العلم شاطئ
ثالثا: أكرر مره أخرى انا لم أقل عن نفسى انى عالم فى الكتاب المقدس



> ما في اعتراض على هذا, لكن هذا لا يعطيك الحق بأقتطاف نصوص و اعطاءها المعنى المشتهى


مادمت ياعزيزى لم أقتطف مايغير المعنى الواضح للنص فليس فى ذلك إلزام ان أنقل الإصحاح كله !!
وأيضا لا تعيب على فربما كان فهمى قصر على نقطه ولم يسعفنى بفهم نقطه أخرى (مع التأكيد ان منهجى ليس التدليس ولو رأيت فى النص أى خلل فى قولى وفهمى لطرحته جانبا ولم أستدل به) وتلك مهمتك أيضا ولهذا نحن جميعا هنا



> انه من الغريب ان يتكلم المرء عن ميراث الارض في الكتاب المقدس دون معرفة الاسباط الاثنى عشر و تقسيماتهم, فكما هو مكتوب بالكتاب المقدس, كل سبط له مساحة معينة من ارض اسرائيل, لذلك حفاظا على هذا التقسيم, امر الرب بأن تحتفض المرأة حقها و ان تبقى في داخل السبط حفاظا على تقسيم الارض, اما اذا ارادت الخروج من السبط على اخر, فتخسر حقها لكي لا يتملك الاسباط ارض بعضهم


جميل معروف هذا عزيزى لكن الفكره ان النص واضح فى فكره إحتفاظهن بالميراث ام لا
نعم هن سيأخذن نصيب من الميراث ولكنه سينتقل إلى الزوج وهذا رأي وأرى المعنى الظاهر للنص معى



> ملحوظة حلوة من عندك و كلامك صحيح ان لي تصحيح ما تخطأ فيه, لككن اخي العزيز انت في ردك أتيت و كأنه حكم في العهد القديم و نحن غافلون عنه, فياريت لو كانت مداخلتك مطروحة على شكل سؤال او اسفتسار


لم أقل انه نص قنبله او مجهول أليس هو فى الكتاب المقدس !!
وعموما إن شاء الله سأخذ طلبك فى فكرى فى المرات القادمه
لكن لا تعيب على لو نسيت وحكمت (أليس من حقى ان أخطئ  )



> عجبي كيف تقرأ اصحاح 36 و لم تفت بأصحاح 27 لمعرفة الخلفية التامة لبنات صلفحاد, و كيف لم تقرأ تقسيم الارض على الاسرائيليين


قرأته وكان لى إستفسار فيه أيضا ولم أشئ طرحه سابقا وأرى الأن المجال مفتوح

27: 1 فتقدمت بنات صلفحاد بن حافر بن جلعاد بن ماكير بن منسى من عشائر منسى بن يوسف و هذه اسماء بناته محلة و نوعة و حجلة و ملكة و ترصة 
27: 2 و وقفن امام موسى و العازار الكاهن و امام الرؤساء و كل الجماعة لدى باب خيمة الاجتماع قائلات 
27: 3 ابونا مات في البرية و لم يكن في القوم الذين اجتمعوا على الرب في جماعة قورح بل بخطيته مات و لم يكن له بنون 
27: 4 لماذا يحذف اسم ابينا من بين عشيرته لانه ليس له ابن اعطنا ملكا بين اخوة ابينا 
27: 5 فقدم موسى دعواهن امام الرب 
27: 6 فكلم الرب موسى قائلا 
27: 7 بحق تكلمت بنات صلفحاد فتعطيهن ملك نصيب بين اخوة ابيهن و تنقل نصيب ابيهن اليهن 
27: 8 و تكلم بني اسرائيل قائلا ايما رجل مات و ليس له ابن تنقلون ملكه الى ابنته 
27: 9 و ان لم تكن له ابنة تعطوا ملكه لاخوته 
27: 10 و ان لم يكن له اخوة تعطوا ملكه لاخوة ابيه 
27: 11 و ان لم يكن لابيه اخوة تعطوا ملكه لنسيبه الاقرب اليه من عشيرته فيرثه فصارت لبني اسرائيل فريضة قضاء كما امر الرب موسى 

1-هل هذا يعنى ان النساء لم يكن يرثن من قبل لأنه لو كان هذا الحكم سارى من قبل لما طلبنه من موسى عليه السلام؟
2-مامعنى إذا لم يكن له إبن ينتقل الميراث إلى الإبنه؟



> وهذا ما اعترض عليه الاباء و العشائر, لان بهذه الطريقة سوف تكون تقسيمة الارض مختلفة عما هو مشرع و في كل زواج بنت من سبط اخر سيكون تقسيمة جديدة للارض و هذا غير مقبول عند الاسباط اجمع, لذلك جيء بالنص التالي الذي ينص على ترك البنت ورثها في الارض فيترك للسبط


هلا دعمت القول بالنصوص..لتقويته
ثم هل أعتبر قولك فى نهايته (ترك البنت ورثها في الارض فيترك للسبط) هو نفس قولى ؟؟



> ولاحظ معي اخي العزيز ان الكلام هنا لا عن مال او ثروة, بل الكلام هنا عن الارض فقط


ألا تعتبر الأراضى من الأموال الموروثه 



> مثل ما وضحت مسبقا, بعد الميراث و انتسابها الى السبط الجديد, سيكون بالتالي الميراث ملكا للسبط الجديد (اي لهم) لانهن اصبحن في السبط الجديد و ملك الارض يحسب لمجموع افراد السبط


نعم تفسير معقول ولكنك هنا تصرح انه سينتقل الملك منهن إلى مجموع أفراد السبط



> نحن نتكلم في هذه الحالة عن ميراث الارض عزيزي, فكما اوضحت مرارا ان الارض كانت موزعة على الاسباط بصورة معينة, و لا يحب ان تتغير هذه التوزيعة بانضمام البنات الوارثات للاسباط الاخرى بارتباطهم بزواج من غير اسباط


ولكن الأمر هنا قرن بعدم الزواج من سبط أخر وإلا فقدت الميراث فهل هذا صحيح؟
وإذا كان الملك إنتقل لهم فهو ملك لهن ينقل كيفما شاء وإلا عد هذا صوره فقط والملك الحقيقى لم يقع ولن يقع (اليس كذلك)



> نا بشرحلك معنى النص واشارته عزيزي, فاذا كان الكلام الروحي عندك لا يساوي شيئا فهذا يرجع ليك, انا الي علي اوضحلك شئ انت جاهل به


الفكره ليست فى الكلام الروحى بقدر ماهو فهم لحكم الشريعه فى الميراث



> كيف يمكنك ان تربط ما قلته بما نتحدث عنه؟ لا ارى اي علاقة بالموضوع البتة


كنت قد ربطت هذا بمعنى الميراث عموما ..



> اعتقد انه دورك الان بالرد على ميراث المرأة في السلام...


لم تنتهى بعد إستفساراتى كما انك حتى الأن لم تقدم النصوص على توزيع الميراث فليس تطبيق الكنيسه لأمر يعنى ان مخالفته إثم ..فهل هذا صحيح؟

ثم قد أوضحت سلفا مقدمه صغيره لمفهوم الميراث فى الإسلام فالنعتبره مدخل للحوار عن الميراث فى الإسلام وذلك فى أخر المداخله 24
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=14647&postcount=24


----------



## My Rock (15 يناير 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع



			
				أنا مسلم قال:
			
		

> إتقى الله عزيزى (روك) ماقلته بالنص فى المداخله 18
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13925&postcount=18
> (لاأعرف إعتبره إضافه فما أعرفه انه حتى مع ميراثها سينتقل إلى زوجها ولايجوز لها الإحتفاظ به)
> 
> أترى عزيزى أثبت الميراث ولكنى إعتمدت نص يقول انه مع ميراثهم سيأخذ منهم ويضاف إلى زوجهم


 
اخي العزيزي, هل انت تتكلم جد او عم بتهزر؟ تستشهد بكلام انت كاتبه؟ أو انك نسيت انك من كتب هذا الكلام و فكرت انه من الكتاب المقدس؟






> ثانيا : حضرتك أرى الدين مفتوح للجميع من حقى التفكير وإبداء رأى او حتى حكمى على نص معين مادمت لاأخرج بتفسيرى عن المعقول او مخالفة المعنى الظاهر بشده ومادمت أقدم أدلتى على هذا التفسير ...وانت الذى عليك تصويبى إذا كنت مخطئ وعلى انا ألا أترفع عن الإعتراف بالخطئ إذا وقع منى وهذا لاعيب فليس لبحر العلم شاطئ


 
الدين مفتوح للجميع نعم, و رأيك في موضوع ماتحتفظ فيه لنفسك اذا ما كان بدك تجد الحقيقة الكاملة, اما اذا اردت مناقشة نص ما فلا يحق لك ان تعتبر معنى النص بما يحلو لك






> جميل معروف هذا عزيزى لكن الفكره ان النص واضح فى فكره إحتفاظهن بالميراث ام لا
> نعم هن سيأخذن نصيب من الميراث ولكنه سينتقل إلى الزوج وهذا رأي وأرى المعنى الظاهر للنص معى


 

قبل سطرين بتقول انك لا تؤل النصوص, الان تفسر على كيفك... هات النص الذي يقول ان ورثهم سينتقل الى ازواجهم









> 1-هل هذا يعنى ان النساء لم يكن يرثن من قبل لأنه لو كان هذا الحكم سارى من قبل لما طلبنه من موسى عليه السلام؟


 
كان هذا حكم سائد بينهم دون تشريع من الله, و لعله حكم الفراعنة او غيرهم الذي توارثوه, اذ الرب لم يعطي لموسى اي تشريع بهذا الخصوص, و عندما عرضت الخالة, امر الرب بأن يورثوا ما لابوهن




> 2-مامعنى إذا لم يكن له إبن ينتقل الميراث إلى الإبنه؟


 
كان الحكم السائد لدى العشائر ان يأخذ الابن ورث والده, و لم يكن هذا تشريعا من الله, اذ ان لم يكن للاب ابن يذهب ورثه, و عندما عرضت هذه الحالة الفريدة من نوعها و لم يسبق لموسى انه تلقى امر من الله بشأنه, عرض الامر لله و امره الله بحقهن بوراثت الارض فهو مطلب مشروع




> هلا دعمت القول بالنصوص..لتقويته


 
انا دعمت ردي بالادلة في ردودي الاولى, لكن من يقرأ و من يفهم... نورد النص مرة ثانية و نضلل ماهو مهم لتسهيل الامر على الاحبة للقراء و الفهم






> وتقَدَّمَ مشايخ عَشيرةِ بَني جلعادَ بنِ ماكيرِ بنِ منَسَّى، مِنْ عشائرِ بَني يوسُفَ، فتكلَّموا أمامَ موسى والرُّؤساءِ مِنْ مشايخ بَني إِسرائيلَ، 2وقالوا: «أمرَ الرّبُّ سيِّدَنا موسى أنْ يُعطيَ الأرضَ ميراثًا بالقُرعةِ لبَني إِسرائيلَ، كما أمرَهُ أنْ يُعطيَ ميراثَ صَلُفْحادَ أخينا لبَناتِهِ. 3وهُنَّ سيَصِرْنَ زَوجاتٍ لأحدِ أسباطِ بَني إِسرائيلَ، فيسقُط ميراثُهُنَّ مِنْ ميراثِ آبائِنا ويُزادُ على ميراثِ السِّبْطِ الذي يتزَوَّجنَ منهُ، وبذلكَ ينقُصُ ميراثُ آبائِنا. 4وإذا حانَت سنَةُ اليوبيلِ لبَني إِسرائيلَ، حينَ تُستَرَدُّ جميعُ الأملاكِ المُباعةِ إلى مالِكيها الأصليِّينَ، يُزادُ ميراثُ بناتِ صَلُفْحادَ على ميراثِ السِّبْطِ الذي يتزَوَّجنَ منهُ ويسقُطُ ميراثُهُنَّ مِنْ ميراثِ سِبْطِ آبائِنا».
> 5فقالَ موسى لبَني إِسرائيلَ ما أمرَهُ الرّبُّ بهِ: «بالصَّوابِ تكلَّمَ سِبْطُ بَني يوسُفَ. 6هذا ما أمرَ الرّبُّ بهِ في شأْنِ بناتِ صَلُفْحادَ: يتزَوَّجنَ بِمَن
> يطيبُ لَهُنَّ، لكِنْ يجبْ أنْ يكونَ مِنْ عَشيرةِ سِبْطِ أبيهِنَّ، 7حتى لا يتَحوَّلَ ميراثُ بَني إِسرائيلَ مِنْ سِبْطٍ إلى سِبْطٍ، بل يُحافِظُ كُلُّ سِبْطٍ مِنْ أسباطِ بَني إِسرائيلَ على ميراثِ سِبطِ آبائِهِ. 8وكُلُّ بنْتٍ ترِثُ ميراثًا مِنْ أسباطِ بَني إِسرائيلَ، فلتكُنْ زوجةً لواحدٍ مِنْ عَشيرةِ سِبْطِ آبائِها، ليرِثَ كُلُّ واحدٍ مِنْ بَني إِسرائيلَ ميراثَ آبائِهِ، 9ولا يتَحَوَّلُ ميراثٌ مِنْ سِبْطٍ إلى سِبْطٍ آخرَ، بل يُحافِظُ كُلُّ سِبْطٍ مِنْ بَني إِسرائيلَ على ميراثِهِ».
> 10ففعَلَت بَناتُ صَلُفْحادَ كما أمرَ الرّبُّ موسى، 11فصارَتْ مَحْلَةُ وتِرْصَةُ وحَجلَةُ ومِلْكَةُ وتوعَةُ بَناتُ صَلُفْحادَ زَوجاتٍ لبَني أعمامِهِنَّ 12مِنْ سِبْطِ بَني منَسَّى بنِ يوسُفَ، فبقيَ ميراثُهُنَّ في سِبْطِ أبيهِنَّ.



 





> ألا تعتبر الأراضى من الأموال الموروثه


 

الارض ليست بالمال لا, و ليست بالذهب ولا الجواهر الثمينة, الاعتراض من قبل المشايخ هنا على تقسيمة الارض و تغييرها لو تزوج البنات من غير سبطهن



> نعم تفسير معقول ولكنك هنا تصرح انه سينتقل الملك منهن إلى مجموع أفراد السبط


 
لا عزيزي, الورث يبقى لهن, لكنهن سيحسبن تابعات للسبط الجديد بحسب انتماءهن الجديد له بسبب الزواج

اذ الروث لن يذهب الى زوج او غيره, بل يبقى لهن, لكنهن سيكونوا من افراد السبط الجديد الذي تحسب ارضه بممتلكات افراد السبط





> ولكن الأمر هنا قرن بعدم الزواج من سبط أخر وإلا فقدت الميراث فهل هذا صحيح؟


 
نعم الامر بالزواج من داخل السبط كما فعلت بنات صلفحاد بالتزوج من بنات عمهن, او يتركن ارث الارض



> وإذا كان الملك إنتقل لهم فهو ملك لهن ينقل كيفما شاء وإلا عد هذا صوره فقط والملك الحقيقى لم يقع ولن يقع (اليس كذلك)


 
بكل محبة, يعني مش معقول تكون بطئ الفهم لهذه الدرجة... صارلي ايام بشرحلك ان ميراث الارض لهم, لكن الارض موزعة بقسمة معينة بين اسباط اسرائيل فأن انتمت المرأة الى السبط الجديد سيكون اختلاف في تقمسية الارض و هذا التشريع اتى للحفاظ على قسمة الارض


يا ربي تكون فهمتها هذه المرة






> لم تنتهى بعد إستفساراتى


 
اتمنى انك لا تقوم بطرح الاستفسارات الركيكة كحجة للتهرب من الاجابة...



> كما انك حتى الأن لم تقدم النصوص على توزيع الميراث فليس تطبيق الكنيسه لأمر يعنى ان مخالفته إثم ..فهل هذا صحيح؟


 

اذا كان قصدك توزيع الميراث في المسيحية, فهناك نصوص تذكر ان الرجل و المرأءة متساوين, و لايوجد نص يقسم اديش تأخذ انت و أديش أخذ انا, فالمساواة العامة وجدت و حال تطبيقها يشمل كل شئ كما و ان الكنيسة ليس لها علاقة بتقسم الورث, هذه مسألة عائلية قانونية تفصل بين افراد العائلة


سلام و نعمة


----------



## almanse (26 يناير 2006)

بمناسبة مكانة المرأة. هل يحق للمسيحية الطلاق متى شائت؟


----------



## almanse (26 يناير 2006)

نسيت نقطة مهمة. قبل الحديث عن الحقوق علينا ان نعلم هل العالم المسيحي كان ينظر الى المرأة كشخص ام لا؟
قبل 1929 لم تكن المرأة شخص حسب القانون:
*the Supreme Court of Canada decided that a woman was not a “person”*
واحتاج الامر الى رفع القضية الى  the Privy Council in England  بصفتها المرجع القانوني ومركز المملكة. 
*The “Famous Five” brought this case to the Privy Council in England*
وأخيراً ولاول مرة اصبحت المرأة شخصاً كالرجل في اكثر الدول المسيحية تقدماً 
*On October 18th, 1929, the decision was made, a women was a person*

مبروك اصبحت المرأة شخص في 1929 
http://www.gecdsb.on.ca/cait/winger/History/Dougall Moments/murphy.htm


----------



## Michael (27 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> بمناسبة مكانة المرأة. هل يحق للمسيحية الطلاق متى شائت؟


هو دة تعليقك على كل الى قام اخى الحبيب ماى روك بكتابتة ومكنت متجنن على ردة:smile02 

فعلا شىء يحزن جداجدا


----------



## almanse (27 يناير 2006)

عزيزي MichaelMagdy من تجربتي معكم حين آتي بنص من كتابكم يقول (فلان لن يفعل إرادته) نجد التفسير يقول العكس تماماً. النص يقول انا طويل التفسير يقول انا قصير. لذلك حتى لو جئت بنصوص واضح ستقول لي التفسير يقول عكس ذلك. 
اما كلام الزميل ماي روك اذا اقنعك فأنت حر واترك للأخ المسلم الرد على النقاط التي فتحها معه. أما اذا كنت ترى اني لا املك قولاً اشاركه به هنا فتلك قصة اخرى. ولا بأس ان تنتظر حتى يتاح لي بعض الوقت للمشاركة في هذا الموضوع الشيق. 
وشكراً


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> نسيت نقطة مهمة. قبل الحديث عن الحقوق علينا ان نعلم هل العالم المسيحي كان ينظر الى المرأة كشخص ام لا؟
> قبل 1929 لم تكن المرأة شخص حسب القانون:
> *the Supreme Court of Canada decided that a woman was not a “person”*
> واحتاج الامر الى رفع القضية الى the Privy Council in England بصفتها المرجع القانوني ومركز المملكة.
> ...


 
يا اخ منسي, الظاهر انك نسيت انه هذا حكم المحكمة الكندية و ليس للامر اي علاقة بالمسيحية, فلو سمح العراق افتتاح محلات بيع المشروبات الكحولية, هل سأقول, انظر الى الاسلام, حلل شرب الخمر و بيعه؟ 

خلي مستوى حوارك ارقى من هذه التفاهات و انا رديت على قسم الميراث في الكتاب المقدس فهل تردون على الميراث فيي القرأن؟

ام انكم شطار في نسخ الاسئلة و لصقها, و غير جيدين في قرأءة الاجوبة و الرد على الاسئلة؟

سلام و نعمة, و منتظرين احد يرد علينا رد معقول,,,


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> هو دة تعليقك على كل الى قام اخى الحبيب ماى روك بكتابتة ومكنت متجنن على ردة:smile02
> 
> فعلا شىء يحزن جداجدا


 
معك حق يا مايكي, لكن لعله يكون مفرح من جهة اخرى, اذ لم يعد لهم اي منفذ اخر للسؤال بخصوص هذا الموضوع, بدأ التذرع بأشياء تافهة,,, ربنا يهديهم يا مايكي


----------



## almanse (27 يناير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> يا اخ منسي, الظاهر انك نسيت انه هذا حكم المحكمة الكندية و ليس للامر اي علاقة بالمسيحية, فلو سمح العراق افتتاح محلات بيع المشروبات الكحولية, هل سأقول, انظر الى الاسلام, حلل شرب الخمر و بيعه؟


عزيزي المحكمة الكندية كانت خاضعة للمحكمة العليا البريطانية ممثلة المسيحية واقوى امبراطورية في عصرها. هذا كان رد على ذكر ميرنا لبعض اقوال  المسلمين. لكن لا يمكنك انكار ان اكثر دولة مسيحية تقدماً كانت تعتبر المرأة اقل من الرجل واول مرة اصبحت المرأ شخص في نظر القانون كان في 1929 .

أما عن مقارنة القرآن بالكتاب المقدس في نظرته للمرأة فلا تستعجل. سأكتب الموضوع فور عودتي من العمل.


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> عزيزي المحكمة الكندية كانت خاضعة للمحكمة العليا البريطانية ممثلة المسيحية واقوى امبراطورية في عصرها. هذا كان رد على ذكر ميرنا لبعض اقوال المسلمين. لكن لا يمكنك انكار ان اكثر دولة مسيحية تقدماً كانت تعتبر المرأة اقل من الرجل واول مرة اصبحت المرأ شخص في نظر القانون كان في 1929 .
> 
> أما عن مقارنة القرآن بالكتاب المقدس في نظرته للمرأة فلا تستعجل. سأكتب الموضوع فور عودتي من العمل.


 

هل كان دستور برطانية الكتاب المقدس؟ 

ام اسمها مسيحية فهم على انها كالسعودية و ايران؟

و عدم اعطاء الحق للمرأءة بالسياقة في اليسعودية يعني ان الاسلام بسف ابسط حقوقها؟

و ان المرأة ليس لها حق بالتصويت يعني القرأن لا يعترف بالمرأة كصوت؟

عجبي,,, ساب الجيوش و المماليك, و قعد يمضي على طباق...

يعني لما يأس من الكتاب المقدس ان يلقه فيه ولو ثغره, نط للمحكمة الكندية في سنة 29, يا عالم هل هو هذا مستوى للحوار؟

نتكلم بالدليل و البرهان و نضع النصوص الكتابية و الاخ يستشهد بمحكمة كندية في سنة 29...

في نص يدعم امر المحكمة الكندية؟ في نص يقول ان المرأة ليست شخص؟

يعني مش معقول ننزل للحضيض في نقاشنا...


----------



## Michael (27 يناير 2006)

يا روكى مفيش فايدة

زى ما انت قولت دى وسيلة لعدم الرد ولما تلاقى واحد مش عارف يرد او محرج من الاعتراف تلاقى واحد تانى بعدة دخل وكتب كلمتين علشان يرفع عنة الحرج 
ويكون مش محتاجح للتعليق زى ما شوفنا وهنشوف
وزى ما بيقول الكتاب المقدس
لهم اذان ولا يسمعون 

لهم اعين ولا يبصرون

ربنا يهديهم


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2006)

لا, هو شتت الموضوع بس, و بعد ما ردينا على شبهة الميراث في الكتاب المقدس, لم ملابسه و انهزم و ما سمعنا له خبر بعدها...


----------



## عضوة جديدة (5 سبتمبر 2006)

اضغطوا علي هذا الرابط وسوف تعرفوا مين اللي ليها مكانه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=62879&posted=1#post62879


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*بلاش تنزلين نفس الرد اكثر من مرة في اكثر من موضوع...*


----------



## meme85 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

> يقول فضيلته أن حجاب المرأة ليس في الإسلام فقط.
> 
> ويعني بذلك أنه في المسيحية أيضاً ، وتوكيداً لهذا فهو يستشهد بهذه النصوص الكتابية:
> 
> ...



*بلنسبة للآيتين اللتين وردت في رسالة القديس بولس الى أهل كورنثوس
المقصود فيها ان المرأة فقط في حالة الصلاة يجب ان تكون مغطاة الرأس.
وأنما لم يقصد بذلك الحجاب الدائمي الذي عند الاسلام.
هذا الشرح هو للتوضيح فقط . وشكرا لكي يا ميرنا على موضوعك الجميل.*


----------



## samehvan (14 نوفمبر 2006)

كده موضوع الميراث طول قوى

طيب علشان نحل المسألة يا أخوة 

ماى روك يتفضل بذكر شواهد تقسيم الميراث ( أرضا كان أو أموالا وليس ارضا فقط ) فى العهد الجديد طالما شريعة العهد القديم لا ترضيهم ) ونحن نذكر شواهد الميراث فى الإسلام ولا داعى للردود على كل كلمة وحرف إلا إذا كان فيه خطأ ما حتى يمكننا متابعة باقى النقاط

الأخت ميرنا :-
اتهمتى الرجل بأنه غير محايد ويقتطع من النصوص ما يريد وهذا حقك وكلنا نؤيد ذلك ولكن وجدناك تفعلين نفس الشئ وتقتطعين ما تشائين من النصوص لإثبات نقطه معينه ,, برجاء عدم تكرار ذلك وليكن المبدأ واحد


----------



## My Rock (14 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> ماى روك يتفضل بذكر شواهد تقسيم الميراث ( أرضا كان أو أموالا وليس ارضا فقط ) فى العهد الجديد طالما شريعة العهد القديم لا ترضيهم ) ونحن نذكر شواهد الميراث فى الإسلام ولا داعى للردود على كل كلمة وحرف إلا إذا كان فيه خطأ ما حتى يمكننا متابعة باقى النقاط


 
الظاهر حضرتك لم تقرأ الموضوع كاملا
ادعوك الي تصفح الصفحات السابقة ففيها ما طلبت
سلام و نعمة


----------



## samehvan (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> الظاهر حضرتك لم تقرأ الموضوع كاملا
> ادعوك الي تصفح الصفحات السابقة ففيها ما طلبت
> سلام و نعمة



الظاهر حضرتك اللى مقرأتش كلماتى كويس 

عموما حضرتك تكلمت واتيت بنصوص عن ميراث الأرض ونحن نتكلم عن كل الميراث أرض كان أو أموال ولا نريد العهد القديم فقط نحن نريد أن نعرف كيف تقسم الميراث فى هذه الأيام ( بالدليل لو سمحت ) وأعتقد أن مسألة الميراث فى الاسلام وضحت أكثر من مرة

وإن كان ليس هناك أكثر مما قيل سابقا فلننتقل إلى نقطة أخرى


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> الظاهر حضرتك اللى مقرأتش كلماتى كويس
> 
> عموما حضرتك تكلمت واتيت بنصوص عن ميراث الأرض ونحن نتكلم عن كل الميراث أرض كان أو أموال ولا نريد العهد القديم فقط نحن نريد أن نعرف كيف تقسم الميراث فى هذه الأيام ( بالدليل لو سمحت ) وأعتقد أن مسألة الميراث فى الاسلام وضحت أكثر من مرة
> 
> وإن كان ليس هناك أكثر مما قيل سابقا فلننتقل إلى نقطة أخرى


 
و يبدأ الجدال العقيم...

رديت على هذا السؤال في الصفحات السابقة
و اعيده
اذا كنت تنظر الى العهد الجديد و تشريعه في مسألة الميراث, فالشئ الوحيد الموحى به هو تساوي الرجل مع المرأءة و من هذا المنطلق يكون في كل شئ, لكن لا يوجد نص خاص في الميراث و تقسيمه في العهد الجديد

سلام و نعمة


----------



## samehvan (18 نوفمبر 2006)

> و يبدأ الجدال العقيم...



رابع مرة تقوللى الكلمة دى يا أخ فادى وعلى فكرة أنت الوحيد اللى بتقولها ويبدو أن حضرتك اللى مبتحبش حد يناقشك أو يعارض رأيك وإلا يكون بيجادل وجدل عقيم 



> اذا كنت تنظر الى العهد الجديد و تشريعه في مسألة الميراث, فالشئ الوحيد الموحى به هو تساوي الرجل مع المرأءة و من هذا المنطلق يكون في كل شئ, لكن لا يوجد نص خاص في الميراث و تقسيمه في العهد الجديد



هل يعنى هذا أن الرجل الذى مات وترك 30 ألف جنيه ميراث وله ولد وبنت أن الولد يأخذ عشرة ألاف والبنت عشرة ألاف ؟؟ وهل لا يكون للأم والأب من ميراثه شئ ؟


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> رابع مرة تقوللى الكلمة دى يا أخ فادى وعلى فكرة أنت الوحيد اللى بتقولها ويبدو أن حضرتك اللى مبتحبش حد يناقشك أو يعارض رأيك وإلا يكون بيجادل وجدل عقيم


 
فتح و شوف انت بتكلم مين




> هل يعنى هذا أن الرجل الذى مات وترك 30 ألف جنيه ميراث وله ولد وبنت أن الولد يأخذ عشرة ألاف والبنت عشرة ألاف ؟؟ وهل لا يكون للأم والأب من ميراثه شئ ؟


 
ياه؟ انت قوي بالرياضايات الى الدرجة ديه؟ يترك ورث 30 الف فيأخذ ك منهم 10؟
وضحتلك ان العهد الجديد يدعوا للتساوي في كل شئ و لم يتعطى وصية بالوراثة و تقسيماتها لان فكر المسيح كان يعطي للناس التفكير في الروحانيات لا المال
فقال انه لا يوجد عبد يستطيع ان يخدم خادمين في نفس الوقت
فتبقى مسألة التقسيم المتاسوية متروكة للاشخاص او السلطات


----------



## samehvan (19 نوفمبر 2006)

> فتح و شوف انت بتكلم مين



أعتبر ده تهديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ومع ذلك كلنا عباد الله ,, وأنا لا اخشى تهديدك ,, فلم أخطئ فى حق أحد ,, وإن كنت ترى أنى لست من المرغوبين فيهم هنا فإلغى عضويتى ,, فأنت صاحب البيت , ولكن إعلم أنك لست حكما على عقول الناس لمجرد أنك أدمن ,,, ورجاء لا تهددنى مرة أخرى


----------



## samehvan (19 نوفمبر 2006)

> وضحتلك ان العهد الجديد يدعوا للتساوي في كل شئ و لم يتعطى وصية بالوراثة و تقسيماتها لان فكر المسيح كان يعطي للناس التفكير في الروحانيات لا المال
> فقال انه لا يوجد عبد يستطيع ان يخدم خادمين في نفس الوقت
> فتبقى مسألة التقسيم المتاسوية متروكة للاشخاص او السلطات



أهذه إجابة سؤالى ؟


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> أعتبر ده تهديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ومع ذلك كلنا عباد الله ,, وأنا لا اخشى تهديدك ,, فلم أخطئ فى حق أحد ,, وإن كنت ترى أنى لست من المرغوبين فيهم هنا فإلغى عضويتى ,, فأنت صاحب البيت , ولكن إعلم أنك لست حكما على عقول الناس لمجرد أنك أدمن ,,, ورجاء لا تهددنى مرة أخرى


 
لا يا حبيبي, انت ناديتني بأسم فادي و بقلك صحصح معي و شوف بتكلم مين
بهزر معك و بقلك شوف بتكلم مين و مش قصدي اتكبر عليك و لا اقلك اني شخصية كبيرة ولا بهددك
فأنت في نظري انسان و اخ ايضا اكن لك كل المحبة
سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> أهذه إجابة سؤالى ؟


 
نعم


----------



## samehvan (20 نوفمبر 2006)

> لا يا حبيبي, انت ناديتني بأسم فادي و بقلك صحصح معي و شوف بتكلم مين
> بهزر معك و بقلك شوف بتكلم مين و مش قصدي اتكبر عليك و لا اقلك اني شخصية كبيرة ولا بهددك
> فأنت في نظري انسان و اخ ايضا اكن لك كل المحبة
> سلام و نعمة



آه أنا أسف على الخطأ الغير المقصود وأعتذر أيضا عن أنى فهمتك خطأ ,, وأعتز برأيك ,,,, أشكرك


----------



## كيم (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه هي مكانة المرأة في المسيحية والإسلام*

*يعني حتة مفهمتش كلام الاخ محبة *
*لما بيقولك هناك فرق بين التشريع اليهودي و الشريعة المسيحية *
*فهل كانت هناك مسيحية ايام العهد القديم يا سيد ؟ *
*ياريت تكف عن النسخ و اللصق و الاسلوب المستهتر *

*avada*


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه هي مكانة المرأة في المسيحية والإسلام*

الموضوع على هذا يغلق
الموضوع قديم ايام ما كان القانون لا يمنع نقاش المسيحيات و الأسلاميات معا
لذلك ارى ان الموضوع نوقش من اغلب النواحي, لذلك نغلقه على حاله

سلام و نعمة


----------

